# Your Vintage Pocket Pieces!



## ConSeanery

Post your vintage pocket watches here with a little but about them!

I have three solid runners that keep good time, but the most important of them is the Waltham. It has been in the family since new and passed down the line, and I am the fifth in that line. It's really what started my interest in older pocket watches, and will be passed on someday

The others were yardsale/eBay acquisitions, but after a quick cleaning were running strong.

When it's time to dress fancy I take Empire with me as the Waltham means too much and stays under a glass display bubble.


----------



## Paul_S

That's a nice batch of watches! I catch-and-release pocket watches. I have probably owned 40 or 50, but I have kept only a few.

My favorite is a Waltham 1883 that belonged to my grandfather and that got me into watchmaking. The one I carry the most is an Illinois Bunn Special.


----------



## Sansoni7

This watch was from my grandfather.
If he were alive he would be about 110 years old.


----------



## ConSeanery

Sansoni7 said:


> This watch was from my grandfather.
> If he were alive he would be about 110 years old.


That's a super clean watch for its age. Even the porcelain face looks to be in good shape.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7

Tks ConSeanery.


----------



## Tick Talk

ConSeanery said:


>


Can you post a photo of the dial and movement for this watch, with the hands clear of the name? Looks like Blairmore, Alberta...

In return, I will post a watch I wore this weekend to a birthday party


----------



## Tony C.

Here's one...


----------



## ConSeanery

Tick Talk said:


> Can you post a photo of the dial and movement for this watch, with the hands clear of the name? Looks like Blairmore, Alberta...
> 
> In return, I will post a watch I wore this weekend to a birthday party
> 
> View attachment 12035866


I'll open it up and take some pics when I get home a little later. This one unfortunately does have a pockmark in the porcelain right at the 11 marker.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery

Tick Talk said:


> Can you post a photo of the dial and movement for this watch, with the hands clear of the name? Looks like Blairmore, Alberta...
> 
> In return, I will post a watch I wore this weekend to a birthday party


Here you are as requested.


----------



## bubba48

In alphabetical order - Part 1

ALPINA

















BUREN

















CORTEBERT

















CYMA

















CYMA

















CYMA

























DOXA

















DOXA

























EBEL

























ETERNA

























ETERNA

















H. SAMUEL

























HAMILTON

















To be continued...


----------



## ConSeanery

bubba48 said:


> In alphabetical order - Part 1


That, so far, is one hell of a collection! I've never seen anything quite like that Ebel before, and I have to say I love it. The Doxa with diamond pattern also made me double take. Cheers to you!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RonD.

WAY too many to show but here is one of my favorites:

This Rolex from 1924... the watch was cheap in my opinion because it needed a crown. I had a hell of a time trying to figure out how the crown/stem configuration worked so I could fix it. Took a year or two but I finally found a guy on the Internet who worked on Rolex watches and he explained that I needed to remove the case screws, then I could push the movement out the front of the case just enough to gain access to the dial screws. Once the dial was off there is a screw that holds the stem in place that can be loosened. Put a proper crown on the stem and put it all back together.















Okay, one more.. My friend owns a clock shop. He had a customer that wanted to buy a pocket watch for her fiance. He cleaned 3 or 4 watches for her and after she had her pick, he asked me if I was interested in any of them. I had to have this one! I just love the dials on these old bar style watches. We figured it would be from somewhere between the 1830s and 1850s with that curved barrel bridge.


----------



## ConSeanery

RonD. said:


> I had to have this one! I just love the dials on these old bar style watches. We figured it would be from somewhere between the 1830s and 1850s with that curved barrel bridge.
> View attachment 12039706
> 
> View attachment 12039714


The second one with the etched estate is incredible. Don't get me wrong, the Rolex is nice, but to see a piece almost 200 years old that still looks so beautiful just blows me away.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro

J.F. Bautte. Circa. 1820.


----------



## bubba48

In alphabetical order - Part 2

JAEGER LECOULTRE

























JUNGHANS

































KIROVA

















LONGINES

















MARVIN

















MINERVA

















MOVADO

















NIDOR

















OMEGA

















RECORD

















RECORD

























RECTA

















TAVANNES

































To be continued


----------



## Sansoni7

Greaaaaaaat watches.
Congrats. ;-)


----------



## pamaro

WWI period Dürrstein with Zenith Movement


----------



## pamaro

Excelsior Park, on a chain, once owned by a successful british darts player


----------



## pamaro

A unbranded tula, with yet unknown movement, on a 1870 russian(st. Petersburg) chatelaine.


----------



## river rat

Here are a few of mine. Here is the last one I bought this year and the first one I bought in about 7-9 years since I went more into vintage military wristwatches. This does happen to be Italian Navy issued and I bet the largest pocket watch any one here has seen. It's made by Lemania.





I see all European lets see some US made ones when America once knew how to make watches a lost art in the USA.
Here is my Grandfathers pocket watch given to him on his 21st birthday. A Waltham hunter case with a cool Elk on the case



A 18 size Elgin use to be into railroad watches still got this one even original box



A Hamilton 



Even detail in the crown.
Another Hamilton WW2 military issued



And the best European made one in my collection Ulysse Nardin 



And my favorite Railroad watch a Waltham with wind indicator with a watch fob from the Buffalo Bill wild west show


----------



## triumphrox

My grandfather's Illinois. He ran a small garage in the '30s. A customer needed tires but didn't have the cash. The watch was left as collateral and never picked up.


----------



## Shangas

My one and only timepiece...










One day, I'll buy a silver watch which I really like. I did have one which I bought last year, but I just didn't like it as much as this one, and ended up selling it.


----------



## OPChagall

I'm still trying to absorb what everyone else has previously posted. Amazing.

My humble contribution is a Moeris 19J. Ranfft's specimen is dated ca. 1930, but I think mine isn't that old, perhaps ca. 1950 based on the dial design.

























I'm really proud with this one, because it ran for only a few seconds when I acquired it. I've recently started rebuilding and basic servicing, and after I worked on it myself, it's back to life and doesn't stop. Next step is to regulate it, as I'm measuring a slowness of -22s/day. I also broke the crystal (after I took the pics), and so will learn how to replace it.


----------



## Tick Talk

Sweet, I'll be near Blairmore next week. Wonder if Trono's is still there?


----------



## Tick Talk

The movement in the Bautte sure is a surprise!


----------



## SilkeN

Wow I love this thread...go on please  ....

my addition some Zenith watches:


----------



## bubba48

In alphabetical order - Part 3

ULTRA

















VULCAIN

















WALTHAM

















WALTHAM

















WILSDORF & DAVIS (Rolex)

























ZENITH

















ZENITH

















The end (for now)


----------



## pamaro

Circa 1890 Deiter. Famous watchmaker from my hometown, Essen, Germany.


----------



## pamaro

One of the lower quality watches from Bautte. 1880?!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Corgemont had a movement rather like yours:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Corgemont 18.5'''

The main difference is the position of the stem release screw: yours is directly above the winding stem whereas the one in the link is to the left. Maybe this is a generational thing, maybe it has to do with the fact that yours is a _savonette _("hunter") movement and the one in the link is a _lepine _movement - or maybe it has to do with the fact that I am wrong and it's a different movement altogether!

Anyway, in case I'm correct, here's a link to another watch with similar movement (plus some details):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/chronom%E8tre-zena-pocket-watch-information-needed-3817098.html

Hartmut Richter


----------



## midnightmann

I have a few pocket watches but I'll start with a Aurora private label.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tick Talk

Some very interesting and beautiful watches showing up here. Clearly I have to up my game and share a movement photo for that V&C.









This was my first pocket watch. The movement is very unusual, if anyone cares to guess why...


----------



## SilkeN

@Bubba 
for a Zenith collector you hide the typical character of the watch for the serbian railway. I feel free and add









and another addition . Personal my Zenith with the most marvelous case style:









but the wrong season now . I still look for the summer but the spring comforts me 









Cases sometimes put a spell on me

Regards Silke


----------



## Ard

Just one here..............



Pretty beat up but recently serviced and it runs half decent considering the age and wear.



I like the way they decorated the movements in most of these old watches. Now days I pay over 2,000.00 for a watch and they can't bother to give me a decorated movement......................


----------



## pamaro

Ballestrem Herald pocketwatch, dedicated to Service jubilee of a miner.


----------



## Ron521

This Illinois watch was given to me in 1976 by my maternal grandparents, who had it for who knows how long, but were not the original owners.









Research years ago suggested that the watch had been made in 1922.









This "L" watch (Lucerne, maybe?) was purchased by myself at a pawn shop about 1982. I carried it for 5 years, then put it away, as I was wearing wrist watches. While in storage, the paint lifted from the dial. One WUS suggested that this watch was from before 1968.


----------



## river rat

Here is a E.Howard series III made around 1865 I really liked how detailed the movement was.



And hard to find one with a original case you can tell because the wind holes in the case cover not drilled out so not a recase. Most case for these were melted down for money a real shame. Check out the regulator a little different than most.


----------



## river rat

Here is a Elgin from the 1800's with a unique hart shape cut on the regulator never seen another. And private label on the movement.


----------



## river rat

One last one




My oldest pocket watch in the collection made around 1812 most likely all hand made even has a original paper in the case with hand written date on back with a quill pen in ink.


----------



## Tick Talk

river rat said:


> Check out the regulator a little different than most.


Interesting, how does it work?


----------



## pamaro

Iwc cal 52 & 65.


----------



## river rat

Tick Talk said:


> Interesting, how does it work?


If you can blow up the photo you will see a long piece connected to the regulator with notches and another long piece to move for fast and slow. It's called the Mershon's patent April 26,1859 there is also a Reeds patent for the winder you can see on the movement you can see a wire type clip that keeps it from loosing spring pressure were it goes into the teeth of the gear when winding. You can also set the time from the back not common on American watches of the time were most American watches the setting key went into the center of the hands on the dial to set the time and wind it from the back. Hope I made since. Picked this one up years ago from a big Howard collector at a NAWCC mart.


----------



## Tick Talk

river rat said:


> It's called the Mershon's patent April 26,1859


Cool, I googled around and found a photo with clear view of the ratchet lever coming off the regulator.


----------



## pamaro

Longines, gifted by the kiovska misl to a journalist.


----------



## pamaro

Guys.. keep this thread alive.


Zenith with a yet unknown herald.


----------



## midnightmann

Here's my South Bend.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery

Since I never posted it with the original post, here is the movement from my Waltham. I love a nicely decorated movement.


----------



## OPChagall

ConSeanery said:


> Since I never posted it with the original post, here is the movement from my Waltham. I love a nicely decorated movement.


I'll second that.


----------



## ChadHahn

Some not very good photos of an old Longines of mine.

View attachment DSC_5315.jpg


































Chad


----------



## Tremec

Waltham Riverside


----------



## Tremec

Waltham Vanguard


----------



## Tremec

Hamilton/Ball



















Hamilton 950


----------



## pamaro

Bought 1h ago on a flea market.


----------



## Tick Talk

I love to dig into these small-town jewellers, my own grandfather had a general store in a similar town. The last reference to their store that I could find was the 1964 telephone directory. His wife died the following year so I assume he retired.



ConSeanery said:


>


----------



## SilkeN

A little collection of little watches 









Regards Silke


----------



## pamaro

Tiny bautte. Three monkeys silver key for scale.


----------



## SilkeN

The key is wonderfull - the three monkeys......part of my upbringing 

Here two gummetal watches "mediterranean style" not in perfect condition. but I do't trust myself to work on the cases
















Thease of the biger one is marked from Franier and made france. The second one is without any hints. The movements are typical midgrade continental 15 jewel lever ones . The bigger one I could also identify as a french one from Hippolyte Parrenin and the other one is probably swiss orgin. 








Regards Silke


----------



## pamaro

thanks. its a pitty that interesting keys are so rare.. the same for chains.


----------



## SilkeN

Wonderful .. all three ...yes, they are hard to find and usually every thing else than cheap

Regards Silke


----------



## pamaro

Todays flea market find.

a Schlesicky. 

I hope that it will run someday, in a new case.


----------



## cacarvalho

Hi, new to watch collecting, so I will Start with 1932 Cortebert Speciale 616.


----------



## feelasopher

A small case Elgin "teacher's watch" according to my local jeweler who fitted it with a new Crystal .


----------



## pamaro

A Very tiny Wilsdorf&Davis(Rolex).

dial is in perfect condition. Working, with missing crown. 


fleamarket find.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Goodness me! - Rolex made cylindre escapement watches.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## pamaro

Hartmut Richter said:


> Goodness me! - Rolex made cylindre escapement watches.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


time to rewrite history?


----------



## SilkeN

Not really. They start as simple trader a fulminant company history. But it can't be what can't be. From the quite early time simple 15 jewel lever Buren pocket watches excst with a Rolex on dial and wheels. Usually this orginals were stigmatized as fakes by the experts...just because it can't be. Of course its simple to change a buren of this aera to a rolex because it is identical..... the magic of the Rolex story and the watches they build later on.

I just can add one two of my personal treasures (not monetary  ) my couple of aegler sister watches (prä-rolex aera). One a simple but nice 10 jewel cylinder escapement and the other one a Final lever ones with UW on the dial and those times a very innovative compensation spiral. Hard to find good quality movements in functional Lady watches for work:
















Regards Silke


----------



## pamaro

Thanks again for the informations. I knew, that the "rolex" is nothing special, in monetary way(the only way that matters, in the rolex world:roll, but it is a very interesting conversation piece. No one would expect that this is a rolex. 

Anyway. Again something from the fleamarket. A working Paul Jeannot Savonette Movement. 

Another one that will probably never be finished. Maybe i should think about a 3D Printer..


----------



## paul_ral

Doxa.


----------



## balllistic

This is a family heirloom, my great grandfather's Waltham and pocket knife that he carried as a train conductor.


----------



## speedmistr

My one and only pocket watch. Illinois model 1, 11 jewel, 18s, silver hunter case. Bought with the intention of giving it to a friend as a bday gift but somehow it remained in my collection.


----------



## Tick Talk

feelasopher said:


> A small case Elgin "teacher's watch" according to my local jeweler who fitted it with a new Crystal .


Did he say why it was called a teacher's watch?


----------



## feelasopher

Tick Talk said:


> Did he say why it was called a teacher's watch?


I think his reasoning involved the size of the case, about 38mm, much smaller than a typical pocket watch of the time, and also he pointed out the thinness of the case lid, which can actually damage the crystal if the finger presses the lid too hard in the closing it. Like a aluminum (thought it's gold) it can be indented with very little pressure. I assume this is why the crystal was missing when I received it. Somebody closed it too hard. Maybe a teacher having a bad day!  Actually, the case size seems the most reasonable argument, as it could be worn on a chain around the neck very easily. Not so sure about the lid thinness. He was an old guy, and he did make certain to say it was "called" that, not necessarily that it was that. It stuck with me because I was a teacher.


----------



## Wibbs

!920's railway issued(Romanian?) Longines.










Cool Choo Choo train on the back.


----------



## Tick Talk

feelasopher said:


> I think his reasoning involved the size of the case, about 38mm, much smaller than a typical pocket watch of the time, and also he pointed out the thinness of the case lid, which can actually damage the crystal if the finger presses the lid too hard in the closing it.


OK, I guess he meant a lady teacher.


----------



## SilkeN

@Wipps
Look on page 4 of this thread. Its for the serbian railway. 

Regards Silke


----------



## esdy_11192

@Wibbs: Indeed, it's the logo of the Serbian railways (before the Kingdom of Yugoslavia was created)

The letters on the logo are *SDŽ *(Srpske državne železnice = Serbian state railways) in cyrilic *СДЖ*

When the kingdom of Yugoslavia was created the railways changed their name and logo. The letters were *JDŽ *(Jugoslovenska državna železnica) = Yugoslav state railways


----------



## marcel2812

anyone knows what dore of montebello is/was?( for the waltham) this pieces has travelled far...










Sent from my SM-G9287C using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro

1890s J.M. French


----------



## Tick Talk

This one I sold off but remains one of the more interesting pieces I've ever had, so I hope you enjoy it as well. The backstory is what made it interesting. A heavy gold minute repeater under the famous English label of Charles Frodsham but manufactured in Switzerland by Louis Audemars. At this time (1869 hallmarks) the Swiss were making lever escapements more reliable and cheaper but the English persisted in their traditional desire for the chain and fusee. Still they couldn't match Swiss precision and prices, so we have a Swiss made watch in the English style. While English watchmakers moaned about the flood of Swiss pieces into the market, their own retail orders increased and eventually choked off the home industry.

It was such a delicate mechanism but worked perfectly and chimed strongly.


----------



## Castro Silva

1940 Omega cal. 38.5 LT1


----------



## Giotime

Private label - Illinois movement


----------



## pamaro

Is there a story behind the American movement decorations? (Who was the first, and why?) Or was this just the taste of the majority ?

And something else.. a Watch Holder. Wilhelm II as the Devil. Probably WW1 era. Maybe British?!


----------



## RandyF

Hi everyone. I am a noob to this forum and I think I found the right place to post my first pocket watch. This one arrived in the mail today. 
This is my 1911, model 1908, No.645 Waltham. It is a railroad grade 16s.
The watch is heavier than I was expecting and I need to replace the yellowing plastic crystal. It appears to be in good condition, otherwise. I have only had it running for about nine hours and so far it is dead on with my phone clock.
My knowledge of pocket watches consists of hours and hours of online reading while sipping a cold beverage.


----------



## Jo Hande

*Jaeger - LeCoultre 467-2*

Here is my WW II Jaeger - LeCoultre Cal. 467-2

Johan (Greece)


----------



## probep

"1/2 Chronometre" pocket watch with a "23 jewels" calibre from Georges Favre-Jacot (Zenith), designed and made for the old Russian market. It had a standard 15 jewels movement with additional decoration.


----------



## pamaro

Art Deco Zenith


----------



## probep

Zenith/Billodes/Georges Favre-Jacot pocket watches that were made for the Russian market:


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

How about this one? I cannot find much out about it.. but it has a BEAUTIFUL Dial and still works great. Needs a bit of service, but i LOVE it!
Concord Watch Co. Mvmt serial # -- 2373024 Case serial # -- 2306020

Somewhere around 1912 or so...
























Thanks! Johnboy


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Oops. And here's the movement pics. Sorry. kid-terruprtions.


----------



## Tremec

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Oops. And here's the movement pics. Sorry. kid-terruprtions.
> 
> View attachment 12398117
> 
> 
> View attachment 12398119
> 
> 
> View attachment 12398121
> 
> 
> View attachment 12398123


This is a dashboard clock from a car. I had a waltham from a model T on my desk.

Edit...
Probably not 100% period correct... But close enough for an idea


----------



## jdrichard

Canadian made Westclox Pilot. 1940ish made out of the Peterborough plant (opened in 1930 and closed in 1980)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Tremec said:


> This is a dashboard clock from a car. I had a waltham from a model T on my desk.
> 
> Edit...
> Probably not 100% period correct... But close enough for an idea


Yeah that's what I thought. I was gonna make a leather attachment and mount a 1912 car clock in my 2012 Toyota Tacoma. Hows that for a bot of history~!

(I know the Tocoma has a digital clock in to, but this is just a cool idea! the car and the watch are 100 years apart.)


----------



## pamaro

Serbian Railroad watch


----------



## arogle1stus

ConSeanery:
I'd post pics of the RR Grade pocketwatches I wore (Hammy 992b and 950b) if I still owned em.
Sold both Dec 2016. Yellow gold 992b brought $600.00. White gold 950n a cool $1,000.00. Bought
both while running trains for the RR.
Also owned a 1913 B W Raymond sized 18 watch. Thing was a service trip waiting to happen. Gifted
it to my boss.

Miss those ole guys cause I wore em in Passenger and Freight service. Many a mile nuther words.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## pamaro

Robert Pringle, Birmingham Chatelaine with sigil, mirror and pocketwatch


----------



## feelasopher

I love the thinness of this Elgin. Whoever said you have to be thick to wear a pocket watch hasn't seen my Elgin 








And here's the proof beside a Ball and a more modern Gallet.


----------



## JFranca

My favorite watch. Waltham 1883 private label silver with rose gold locomotive inlay and a fancy dial in beautiful condition.


----------



## probep

Zenith M.S.Wojsk - Zenith pocket watch for the Polish army before WW2 (M.S.Wojsk - the Polish Ministry of Military Affairs), year 1936, cal. 18-28-3-P, unusual movement S/N.


----------



## LandauV

Corum, nice and elegant.


----------



## pithy

Looks kind of small for even a men's opera watch. Perhaps a ladies.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

It's a post WWII pocket watch (Corum only started up in 1955) and these generally tended to be small to very small. This one has a wrist watch movement inside (Peseux 7001) so one wouldn't expect it to be big given the circumstances.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## QWatchQ

Rockford KWKS pocket watch circa 1876 with GW Ladd GF case.


----------



## Tick Talk

Hartmut Richter said:


> It's a post WWII pocket watch (Corum only started up in 1955) and these generally tended to be small to very small. This one has a wrist watch movement inside (Peseux 7001) so one wouldn't expect it to be big given the circumstances.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


40mm was generally the tipping point between lady's pendants and gent's pocket watches, but I wouldn't quibble over a mm or two. My 1920s V&C measures 40mm and is very wearable today.


----------



## pmwas

A Longines pocket watch for American market:

























More here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/early-6-size-longines-american-market-4552943.html#post44316433


----------



## LandauV

Molnija ЧК-6 "The Сhocolate"


----------



## Tick Talk

LandauV said:


> Molnija ЧК-6 "The Сhocolate"
> 
> View attachment 12584015


Nardin?


----------



## LightDot

Tick Talk said:


> Nardin?


Basis of the movement? Cortebert 616, I believe. The same as used for Rolex 616, which was in turn used by Panerai.

Soviets apparently bought the initial tooling and rights from Cortebert and the production of Molnijas begun in 1947. This particular Molnija ("Lightning") above was made in the 3rd quarter of 1955 and the model is usually simply referred as Molnija ЧК-6 (Часы Карманные - 6, "Pocket watch - 6").


----------



## thoth

17j 16s pendant set Hampden....usually run of the mill.

Lots of blue to this one. All pinions including mainspring barrel pinion are blue. Screws and regulator. Pallet fork and escapement wheel. Even the roller table is blue. I have not checked but I think the staff is blue....









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkeN

Just arived back from my watchmaker. A characteristic simple french verge pocket watch a friend would date 1780-1820 








The diameter is around 50,8 cm and the watch is 19.6 mm thick due to the high-vaulted glass. This is nessesary because the time set was done with the square on top of the minute wheel pin as is usual with these watches. 








Just have a look on the movement which explain that fact 









The view from the side:









I hope you enjoy her
Regards Silke


----------



## pmwas

And I got today an 'English' watch:

































It has an English silver case and English looking movement, but it's not English:

















It's a scarce 12 size KW Elgin made for English market.
Only 500 pieces made in this grade and the 12 size model 1 itself (being an oversized 10 size model 1 in fact) is also rather uncommon.


----------



## tmessenger

Interesting pallet design, does the escape wheel arbor fit through the O in the pallet lever ?



pmwas said:


> And I got today an 'English' watch:
> 
> View attachment 12590189
> 
> 
> View attachment 12590191
> 
> 
> View attachment 12590193
> 
> 
> View attachment 12590195
> 
> 
> It has an English silver case and English looking movement, but it's not English:
> 
> View attachment 12590187
> 
> 
> View attachment 12590197
> 
> 
> It's a scarce 12 size KW Elgin made for English market.
> Only 500 pieces made in this grade and the 12 size model 1 itself (being an oversized 10 size model 1 in fact) is also rather uncommon.


----------



## pmwas

No, it's just counterweight I think. The actual fitting if the pallets is different than the usual, though. However, Elgin did not make pallet forks this way in later models.


----------



## tmessenger

I'll have to look at some other older Elgin size 10~12 movements and see if I can spot that design.

Tim



pmwas said:


> No, it's just counterweight I think. The actual fitting if the pallets is different than the usual, though. However, Elgin did not make pallet forks this way in later models.


----------



## thoth

My small basic collection of repeaters. All 1/4.

John Walker London retailer silver




























Unkonown in silver. Case marked W&C



















1830's-1840's French silver



















14K C. Bucherer (Park Watch Co)



















Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth

A few of my others...

IWC Jones in an IWC silver case



























The 14k Elgin BWR I saved from the scrappers




























Hamilton 941 2 tone




























Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkeN

Incredable watches and personal to me the repeaters are a dream. One day I'll find one ...

Regards Silke


----------



## arogle1stus

ConSeanery:
Boy oh boy I wish I hadn't flipped the 2 Hammy pocket watches I carried on the UP RR 22 years.
Perhaps you've heard of the Hammy 992b, yellow gold, lever set, 21 jeweled Montgomery dial?
Or the Hammy 950b white gold, lever set, 23 jeweled with no Montgomery dial as well?
Sold both (and accompanying Simmons chains) Dec 2016. Almost $2,000.00 USD for both.Now I'm
crying the blues. Kinda/sorta like Jack selling the cow for some stupid beans!!! Still own one pocket
watch. 1913 B W Raymond size 18 Aka the "biscuit watch".

X Traindriver Art


----------



## thoth

So far all have been luck only for me. The gold one cost me $700 plus another $70 to get the strike to sound the quarters right. The watchmaker got it partially but his advice on every repeater is "Get rid of them. They are nothing but problems".

The Silver with the side button, needs a mainspring replacement. That one cost around $150 I think.

The Walker was $200 and needed nothing. 

The french one set me back $400. Needs hairspring work. 

So 2 of them need some work but nothing insane on cost and all is possible. The one I don't have anymore and the one that I first own was a 17j Minute Repeater in about a 12 size. Worked great and for some reason the dial had Tiffany & Co in white on a white dial...never could understand that. $400 and sold for $1500. Still wish I had it.

The key for me has been waiting for a seller that knows nothing about what they have. Let them have a price on it and then buy it up. Of the 5 I have owned 3 are eBay finds. Walker, Bucherer, and the side button were eBay. The French came from the watchmaker, thus why it was not worked on. The minute one came from a coin shop.

I will make you a deal, if I decide to part with one again, I will contact you first.  

Tip - When you look through pocket watches on ebay....even if they don't show a movement pic and you see that slide or button on the side, see if they even mention the word repeater anywhere in the listing and look at that price. Then start asking the questions in messages to the seller to try and get an idea of functioning condition. I think you can luck out on average once in every 2 years on picking up a repeater for less than $800 in working condition in silver.


----------



## SilkeN

I admit, I am from time to time also a little superficial and look after lovely clothes. Just came in a dream of tula art by Huguenin Freres. On Top a solid Longines 19.75 N movement works inside. The watch was sold 08.09.1922 to Bessire the loal Longines Dealer of Brussels in Belgium.
Here are the tripple sunk dial with a red 12...isn't it a beauty









but this is only the front. Ladies and gentlemen, they reject themselves relaxed and did not fear the beast:









It is unbelievable how fine the engraving and grinding work were carried out. This creates a certain plastic representation. (The lint from the silver cleaning cloth were not recognizable with the naked eye. Please excuse this fauxpax.) On the staff is clear to read: Huguenin









I hope you share my joy
Silke


----------



## Dan S

SilkeN said:


> I admit, I am from time to time also a little superficial and lovely clothes. Just came in a dream of tula art by Huguenin Freres. On Top a solid Longines 19.75 N movement works inside. The watch was sold 08.09.1922 to Bessire the loal Longines Dealer of Brussels in Belgium.
> Here are the tripple sunk dial with a red 12...isn't it a beauty


That is gorgeous ... front and back.


----------



## pmwas

tmessenger said:


> I'll have to look at some other older Elgin size 10~12 movements and see if I can spot that design.
> 
> Tim


Here's what I've written on the Frances Rubie top grade...
Long ago 









And a complete watch with another FR grade movement...


----------



## probep

Similar but different: two Georges Favre-Jacot (pre Zenith) pocket watches for the Russian market.
Calibre Billodes 108/109 is used in the left watch; calibre Zenith N.V.S.III. (N.V.III.) - in the right one.


----------



## laikrodukas

Omega caliber Omega 19''' LOBNN with the negative stem mechanism

Serial number dates to 1919

Quite heavy at 117 grams


----------



## journeyforce

Here is my 1920's Hamilton Fairfax pocket watch. It has the #40 dial on it and has a 912 movement in it
Very Art Deco


----------



## pmwas

Spectacular Hamilton dial!

I have two pieces to share today. One - I've already shown in Russian forum, but it's a rare and interesting piece, so here goes:









It is the first series Molnija made in Moscow in 1947. Scarce gold tone dial and case model.









The caseback...









...is also typical for early Molnija watches.









The movement made in 1947. It was not the first cal 36 issue, as this movement was firstly issued in 1946 in Salyut watch (this one from 1949):









Still, it's the gold Molnia that's probably the most interesting early cal.36 
I bought it some time ago and it's likely one of the best watches in my collection!

Now - todays buy...









An ordinary looking Swiss silver watch gets much better after lifting the caseback 









Yup, an IWC at log last.
I finally got myself an IWC and I badly needed one.
Why? I once got an idea I'd get a watch from every watch-city I've presonally visited.
And now that I bought my early Glashuette (GUB were too easy, so I searched for something earlier  ), I was still missing an IWC...









That's Schaffausen...









..and that's Schaffhausen cal. 49 
S/N 257064
It's a pretty early piece without IWC's beautiful winding gears with three small screws each or elaborate microregulator spring.
It does have screw down jewel settings, bi-metallic balance with Breguet spring and steel escapement.









The case is worn and - likely - repeatadely polished, with a bad scratch as well. 
Not very good, but surely an IWCo within my pricerange. I bought this from a watchmaker, it works very well.


----------



## triumphrox

My Grandfather's Illinois.










Family legend says that one day a car in need of tire repair limped into my Grandfather's shop and, having no money, the driver left this watch in exchange for the repair until he could return with funds. Naturally he never returned for the watch. The story, if true, makes me believe it probably wasn't that valuable of a timepiece but at any rate it makes for fun telling.










• Movement Serial Number: 3708917 
• Grade: 406 
• Model: 3 
• Estimated Production Year: 1920 
• Run Quantity: 2,000 
• Total Production: 103,600 
• Size: 12s 
• Jewels: 19j 
• Movement Configuration: Openface 
• Movement Finish: Nickel 
• Movement Setting: Pendant 
• Plate: Bridge Plate 
• Bridge Type: Center 
• Barrel: Going 
• Adjusted: Yes 
• Adjusted # of Positions: 3 
• Adjusted to Temperature: Yes 
• Railroad Grade: No


----------



## pmwas

If your family legend is true, I think the man must have been rich (maybe just no money in his wallet???) and just did not bother to come back. Or maybe he got totally broke and never came back for that reason. Such Illinois should be worth much more than a tyre repair. It's a good, American mid grade watch of the time, not a dollar watch of some sort...


----------



## triumphrox

pmwas said:


> If your family legend is true, I think the man must have been rich (maybe just no money in his wallet???) and just did not bother to come back. Or maybe he got totally broke and never came back for that reason. Such Illinois should be worth much more than a tyre repair. It's a good, American mid grade watch of the time, not a dollar watch of some sort...


Good point. Too rich or too broke: When this occurred times were exceptionally hard for all but a very few so it could have gone either way. I know the watch would have certainly been too expensive an extravagance for my grandfather to have been able to buy on his own.


----------



## pmwas

New addition - a 15 jewel Courant watch.









Worn, but still good looking silver case:

















The cuvette:









It tells 13 jewels, but back then many makers considered hole and cap jewel as just one. It's a 15 jewel watch.

















The movement is nicely decorated, Swiss lever. Notice the anglaged pallet fork and balance arms. And nice, polished steelwork.
The pallet arbor bearing jewel had been repaired and it's not perfectly flat...









The over-exposed pic to show details.
It's a worn, but still very nice oldie


----------



## ConSeanery

pmwas said:


> New addition - a 15 jewel Courant watch.
> 
> View attachment 12788173
> 
> 
> Worn, but still good looking silver case:
> 
> View attachment 12788169
> 
> 
> View attachment 12788171
> 
> 
> The cuvette:
> 
> View attachment 12788167
> 
> 
> It tells 13 jewels, but back then many makers considered hole and cap jewel as just one. It's a 15 jewel watch.
> 
> View attachment 12788163
> 
> 
> View attachment 12788165
> 
> 
> The movement is nicely decorated, Swiss lever. Notice the anglaged pallet fork and balance arms. And nice, polished steelwork.
> The pallet arbor bearing jewel had been repaired and it's not perfectly flat...
> 
> View attachment 12788161
> 
> 
> The over-exposed pic to show details.
> It's a worn, but still very nice oldie


That Cuvette has a gorgeous movement! Great acquisitions!


----------



## journeyforce

I just got this pocket watch Friday in the mail

It is a 1905 Elgin 16s with the 300 Grade movement. It is a Model 7

The watch has C.D. Peacock on the dial. C.D. Peacock is a big jewelry store in Chicago and was considered then and now) to be one of Chicago's best.

This one runs well but is at my watchmakers right now for a service.

Here is the seller's pics because as of this writing the pocket watch is at my watchmaker for servicing.

Size 16s is actually the best size pocket watch for me. it is not too small like a 12s but not to big and heavy like the 18s


----------



## journeyforce

I just bought a 1905 Southbend hunter cased 16s pocket watch. The watch should arrive to me by the end of the week.

This will be my first South bend watch and my first hunter.

Supposedly this watch is in good shape and runs well. It will make a visit to the watch spa when i get it.

When i think of pocket watches, I think of a hunter cased one. However i have never found one that was in good condition that was also a good price. Most hunters are damaged by the wrong way to close the case after seeing the time.

Here are the sellers pic

I should have pics later this week


----------



## good2go

My one and only pocket timepiece. Back story: I bought it for $85 from an antique consignment mall (converted barn) in Muscatine, Iowa, in 1990, because it was a beautiful antique pocket watch. First time in the Mid-West, nice small town feel (Muscatine and Davenport) and super nice people - was sent there for a two-week work training as an Industrial Engineer (while studying for same - past life!). So, now, I don't know much about this timepiece; tried to research a few years ago and couldn't pinpoint the year down. Any opinion or information about it will be greatly appreciated. Wonder how much it's worth, unlikely I'll ever sell it. Thanks. Oh, it still works wonderfully!


















































The number stamped on the insides of both covers is "607284"


----------



## laikrodukas

Try the pocketwatchdatabase.com


----------



## good2go

laikrodukas said:


> Try the pocketwatchdatabase.com


Cool, thanks! Got it:


Manufacturer: New York Standard Watch Co. 
Manufacturer Location: Jersey City, New Jersey Movement Serial Number: 607284 Estimated Production Year: 1894-1900  


----------



## laikrodukas

Is the movement serial number the same as seen on case?


----------



## probep

Zenith/Billodes pocket watch for the U.S. market, circa 1912, cal 19''' N.V.S.III, Fahys Montauk gold-filled case, screw-in case back, no inner dust cover.


----------



## Tick Talk

This watch just back with a fresh Certificate of Authenticity from the Manufacture. The VC archives (which go back to 1810) confirm this watch was originally produced in 1910 with a smooth case and enamel monogram on the back. It returned to the factory at a later date to have the monogram removed and the entire case engraved with a floral pattern.


----------



## Bezelbub

18s Hamilton 931 hunter case private label PW ser. no. 16040. The movement was finished Oct. 16, 1895 and sold Oct. 29, 1895 to P. Brady, a jeweler in Sharon PA.
In Hamilton's early years of production almost all their watches were sold to the jewelry trade (local jewelers like P. Brady) who ordered them directly from the factory. For an additional charge jewelers could have there own name engraved on the movement, dial, or both. When Hamilton established their reputation as a premier watch manufacturer they sold only to the large wholesalers whom the local jewelers then placed their orders to. By 1918 the private label and special engraving of moments became negligible.
























Here is an excerpt from the hand written Hamilton ledgers showing Brady's order for the movement highlighted in yellow.
The hand written ledgers record the sales information from serial no. 001 to 824700 and is available to members of NAWCC at their
website.


----------



## journeyforce

Here are 2 of mine.

1905 Private Label Elgin (for CD Peacock) and a 1925 Elgin BW Raymond 21 Jewel railroad watch


----------



## vmgotit

I have had this for over 30 years. 1921' Bulova. About 20 years ago, I left it in my pocket and the wife sent it through the watching machine and dryer! Had it serviced after that, my wife really felt bad about what happened, still runs great to this day! Vance.


----------



## pmwas

A 'suprise' watch I recently got.

Suprise, because the seller could not open it, so there could be anything inside.









The front showed a nice dial and case ornaments...









The back - nice, 'crispy' condition of the finish. 
Apparently, the owner did not use this watch too much, either because he did or din not like it a lot.









And... what's to dislike - it's lovely!
Oh well - maybe he had a much better, or a much worse carry watches for frequent use.
Anyway - the watch is in very good condition which is unusual for them.









There you go. A 'MI CHRONOMETRE" with compass!
Now... I understand a 'mi chronometre' is lower than 'demi chronometre', which is lower than 'chronometre', so...









... 'mi chronometre' means 'not even close to chronometer at all'.









Makes an owner more proud than 'Cylindre 4 rubis' I believe 

Anyway - the movement is a 6 jewel (4 hoies jewelled in the old standards) cylinder movement with fancy top plate and a compass.
It's in good cosmetic and technical condition. Notice the pin foot dial on this one.

Fo0r the money I paid - a bargain. Very nice  !


----------



## pmwas

And another buy - back to American watches again 









That's one railroad chronometer here. Made in 1952. 
There are many grades and models connected with American railroad timekeeping, but in 1952 only few were still on the market.
That would surely include Hamilton's 992B and 950B, Elgin's B.W.Raymond and... yes - the Vanguard from Waltham, Massachusetts.









The case is plain and simple. There is a 'Lord' crudely engraved on the back, which is because one of the previous owners must have been (maybe even excessively?) religious.









He'd even signed himself there.
Now - the movement (still lever set, BTW, for safety reasons):









Yes, the good old 1908 model, heavily modified since early times...
Apart from different plates' finish, regulator and jewel setting style, the most important change...









...is the balance assembly. In the era of Elinvar, Nivarox and other elaborate metal compositions, bi-metallic balances became outdated and were no longer used.
This Vanguard is a wonderful, perfectly made and adjusted chronometer, but it's not exactly scarce and precious - in just this run 15,000 of them were made.
It's a - so to say - paradox resulting from American market (railroad) demands and large scale production system - unlike it is in case of Swiss made watches of the time, an American chronometer can be popular and cheap today. It's both a good and bad thing at the same time


----------



## journeyforce

Here is my recent buy. It is a 1890's Elgin BW Raymond that is size 18s

It runs very well and the seller stated it was just serviced. This seller seems to work on pocket watches as a hobby. A trip to my watchmaker confirmed it was serviced and running well

Here is a few of the seller's pics because i have yet to take pics of this watch.

This will be my first pocket watch with a glass crystal (my others were plastic crystal replacements) and it seems that a glass crystal makes the watch feel more substantial.


----------



## pamaro

page 4? let me push this thread...


Alpina Chronometer


----------



## ConSeanery

pamaro said:


> page 4? let me push this thread...
> 
> Alpina Chronometer


That is a nice, clean movement!


----------



## Paleotime

I (relatively) recent gift from my wife...and the first pocket watch in a collection of wrist watches...A 12s Illinois







With the 21j A. Lincoln movement.


----------



## Bezelbub

I bought this 18s Waltham model 1892 grade ATCo. (Appleton Tracy Co.) last summer from a seller in Canada. The auction pictures were very poor (i.e. blurred), but I took a risk and bought it at a modest price as it turned out I was the only bidder. When I received the watch I was very surprised how nice it was. The Crescent 25 yr. GF OF case was beautiful having a die engraved design of wheat stalks on the case back. In addition the papers for the Crescent Watch case AND the 17j Waltham movement were still in the the watches rear cover. The case has no other screw marks on it so I am assuming it's original to the movement. While lovely, the watch was slow with a poor amplitude. After buying a new MS, I took it to my watch maker and had it cleaned, oiled, MS replaced and adjusted. After running it in 5 positions over 21 days the final avg. error was less than +1.0 sec.


----------



## pmwas

A badly damaged, but interesting, enamel case Hy Moser watch made for Imperial Russia.

















































Details here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/interesting-enamel-case-hy-moser-cie-russia-4671671.html


----------



## pamaro

ConSeanery said:


> That is a nice, clean movement!


one of my favourite movements. 

another alpina


----------



## Tick Talk

pamaro said:


> page 4? let me push this thread...Alpina Chronometer


LOL, Union Horlogerie (the UH in shield) was a dead name for decades but since 2011 has been revived in Bienne. Ranfft has a good bio of the company.


----------



## pamaro

if you ask me, the brand could stay dead. I don't like the current alpinas. 


(I have shown one on the left already. anyway, again the beautiful angelus movement.. )


----------



## probep

J.J.Badollet pocket watch; 1900s; 18''' high-grade movement with a Reed's regulator and chatons.
The inscription (in Russian) on the case back says: "To a honest soldier of the Red Army from the Petrograd (_now Saint Peterburg, city in Russia_) Soviet of Workers' and Peasants' Deputies". The inscription was made in about 1920.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

Really enjoyed browsing through the photos of some of the these very cool pocket watches. Thank you all for posting!


----------



## stress8all

My wife's grandfather was a watchmaker by trade. We have dug up a few bits and pieces that he would have maintained himself. Apart from some nice old Bergeon tools, we also found a Charles Hutton Errington pocketwatch that we think we have correctly dated as being from 1898, and also a Junghans 15 minute stopwatch. No Luftwaffe symbol on the dial like some I've found while searching the intergoogles, but otherwise seems very similar to the torpedo timers from WWII.

Photos a few posts ahead, botched the embedding this time.


----------



## laikrodukas

We can not see images from Your email


----------



## jdrichard01

Here they are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stress8all

Fixed the images. They weren't linked from an email, only from a publicly shared Drive folder, but evidently it won't allow embedding. Only showed it working to me because they were stored in browser cache.

Can't find the hallmark chart that led me to believe the CHE is from 1898, don't seem to be able to find a chart that has the Y mark on it anymore.

Here's the CHE:

































And the Junghans:


----------



## Chronograph1987

Here my one from 1899 Waltham in 9ct gold in perfect like new condition, taking in mind the age is amaizing.


----------



## Bezelbub

A Gilt trim O.F. 18s Hamilton 926 marked "The Union Special". From looking at the Hamilton ledgers it seems the whole sale Chicago jeweler H.F. Hahn and Co. special ordered many 18s Hamiltons from the factory marked "The Union" was done in plain black lettering while the less common "The Union Special" had gilt lettering with case and bridge screws along with the regulator parts also gilt finished. Most of them can be found in the 924/925 and 926/927 grades.


----------



## pmwas

A new buy - a Deutsche Praezisions-Uhrenfabrik Glashuette (SA.) e.G.m.b.H. watch.









In a silver case with double pressed enamel dial:









Plain back:









Original, signed case:









And the movement:









A 16 jewel Glashuette made definitely after WWI, as DPU Glashuette is a brand from circa 1920.









Before you search - DPU Glashuette were real Glashuette watches, made in Glashuette, Sachsen.
A lovely, all original watch. I'll show detailed pictures later on


----------



## Tick Talk

I love catching up with this thread on weekends. This watch is just back from restoration. Obtained a certificate of authenticity from VC due to its rarity as a trials prize winner in 1910.


----------



## pmwas

Another buy - a 12 size Elgin G.M.Wheeler grade:

























Recased in a super sharp Keystone case.
Lovely watch all together!


----------



## Giotime

My only Hampden... Seen a little use but still running. Gilt areas on movement still look nice.


----------



## pmwas

Very nice Hampden movement indeed!


----------



## jdrichard01

I too got a 21 Jewel Waltham. Got it running, however the face number indexes were painted over by some poor watchmaker.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thoth

My current Hamilton trio waiting for its 4th to come back from the inlaws.










950B, 941 Extra 2 Tone, 960 unmarked










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Sansoni7




----------



## Sansoni7

Thank you.


----------



## jdrichard01

Sansoni7 said:


>


Nice collection

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

My latest, a 1908 (approximately) private label Waltham



















Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liizio

My first pocket watch overhaul project, a 19''' Eterna from 1930's. This one needed a lot of work:
-Third wheel was replaced because of a broken tooth.
-Two broken jewels were replaced
-new balance staff was fitted
-balance wheel and spring were very distorted, and needed a lot of work to get even reasonably repaired
-Mainspring was replaced
-Couple of dents were removed from the case and a new crystal, crown, and bow were added.

















Overall, this thing took a lot of time which could have been used on a lot better watch, but I learned a lot of things during this process, and it's quite satisfying to see something so very broken work so well again.

Here's my next project underway, an IWC 54 H6:


----------



## Sansoni7

Thanks fou your words, and...nice pocket watches year.
Congratulations.


----------



## ned-ludd

This is my 24-hour Webster in a very plain Sterling case hallmarked London 1882. I know very little about its history, unfortunately.

























It has a slider for stopping the movement: great for synchronising with a time source.
It's in need of a full service because it's not too clean and is running two minutes fast per day at the slowest regulation.


----------



## Tick Talk

ned-ludd said:


> This is my 24-hour Webster in a very plain Sterling case hallmarked London 1882. I know very little about its history, unfortunately.


24 hour movements seem to have been most popular in the 1880s, perhaps the railroad standard introduced a decade later killed off interest. LOL, I run with my digital timex on the 24 hour clock.


----------



## ned-ludd

I bought this in my early twenties when I was going through a 'gentleman' phase. It's been floating around amongst my belongings ever since. Occasionally it gets dug out and run for a few weeks. It still seems to work reliably after all this time despite little care and no servicing. I doubt that it's at all special or valuable but it is at least a survivor.









I have a vague memory of dropping the watch, breaking the crystal and cracking the face around the 5, then taking it somewhere to be repaired (cheaply because I was young and poor). The replacement crystal is acrylic, too high and rubs against the cover. I think the poor face repair is my own work.









Hallmarks on the Dennison case are Birmingham 1925 (stem 'B') and 1926 (case 'C').





















I've found just one similar movement that is claimed to be an E334 but can't be at all sure that identification is correct.


----------



## jdrichard01

busmatt said:


> My latest, a 1908 (approximately) private label Waltham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the top one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jdrichard01

busmatt said:


> My latest, a 1908 (approximately) private label Waltham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait: it's the same one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tick Talk

jdrichard01 said:


> Wait: it's the same one


bada boom!


----------



## Bezelbub

A Hamilton 18s 927 gilt trim hunter movement marked "The Union Special". The movement was finished 3/27/1909 and sold 3/29/1909 to wholesale jewelers H.F. Hahn Co. Chicago. Replaced the dial and hands. Then re-cased it in a Keystone GF J.Boss HC with Irish setter head on rear cover. After some cleaning and oiling the watch runs very well with an error of about -7 seconds per day.


----------



## Liizio

I put the aforementioned IWC back together. Cal. 52 H6 from around 1925.

Needed a new mainspring and a balance staff, but otherwise it was in lovely shape.


----------



## luxury554

ConSeanery said:


> Post your vintage pocket watches here with a little but about them!
> 
> I have three solid runners that keep good time, but the most important of them is the Waltham. It has been in the family since new and passed down the line, and I am the fifth in that line. It's really what started my interest in older pocket watches, and will be passed on someday
> 
> The others were yardsale/eBay acquisitions, but after a quick cleaning were running strong.
> 
> When it's time to dress fancy I take Empire with me as the Waltham means too much and stays under a glass display bubble.


This is really lovely to be honest


----------



## ConSeanery

luxury554 said:


> This is really lovely to be honest


Why thank you very much. I figured there are lots of forums of people just picture dumping, and wanted a place to get a little history behind the beautiful vintage pocket pieces we all covet.


----------



## Manuyota

Just bought a Hamilton grade 937 pocket watch, I'm waiting it to come home now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Here's a few of my favs. Elgin 17 Jewel 12s 1924. Elgin gr 108 1889 16s 15j in a coin silver leader case. Elgin gr 79 hhtaylor 15j 18s "railroad" watch in a coin silver dueber Newport. And last but not least an Elgin bw Raymond gr 77 1894 in a fahys nickel silver case. Love the fahys cases. These ones I don't carry around much, the 16s I wear with my suit. I usually carry around as a rule ones that I won't nessisarily be completely heartbroken if I drop. Lol.


----------



## rickhufnagel7

And for those of you who enjoy gold cases, which I prefer silver or nickel, but they're nice, here's a grade 27 1898 bw Raymond in a fahys monarch gold filled case. Beauty!


----------



## Manuyota

marcel2812 said:


> anyone knows what dore of montebello is/was?( for the waltham) this pieces has travelled far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9287C using Tapatalk


I found something about your watch my mate.
Looking online, I found a user that wrote this on a forum:

"I grew up in Whittier, 3rd generation. My grandfather was Frank Dore, who started the Ford dealership in Montebello, then in Whittier on Greenleaf Ave. My father, Robert and his brother John took over the dealership in 1946. They kept the dealership until 1969, when it was sold back to the Ford Motor Co and eventually became Board Ford on Whittier Blvd.
Many great memories cruising the Blvd from the mid sixties to 1970."

Just copy it and past it on google, and you'll find that forum. Would be nice to know something more about "uncle Frank" 

Since that watch was the prize of a sale contest, I guess that Mr. Dore received that as the best selling dealer in his area from Ford itself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub

Manuyota said:


> Just bought a Hamilton grade 937 pocket watch, I'm waiting it to come home now.


Great! Please post some pictures of it when it arrives!


----------



## Bezelbub

Info. on the above Waltham from the PWdatabase:

Manufacturer: Waltham 
Manufacturer Location: Waltham, Massachusetts 
Movement Serial Number: 23568466 
Grade: No. 1225 
Model: 1924 
Estimated Production Year 1924 
Run Quantity: 5,000 
Total Production: 35,000 
Size: Colonial B 
Jewels: 17j 
Movement Configuration:	Openface 
Movement Setting: Pendant 
Hairspring: Breguet 
Adjusted: No 
Railroad Grade: No

Paul


----------



## Mediocre

I picked this up at a local watch store last year, and then waited almost 6 months to get it back from being serviced lol


----------



## mmarc77

I carried this in my pocket today so it is only fair to call it a pocket piece. Movado Ermeto measures 47x32mm and winds when you open and close it.


----------



## Dan S

mmarc77 said:


> I carried this in my pocket today so it is only fair to call it a pocket piece. Movado Ermeto measures 47x32mm and winds when you open and close it.


We know you carried it in your man-purse. ;-)


----------



## arogle1stus

Consearney:
I know you've heard of Jack n tha Beanstalk before
I was ole Jack, selling my vintage Hamilton pocket
watches in Dec 2016. I got more than 5 Magic Beans
tho. More like $1,700.00 for my 2 RR grade pocket
watches. Hamiltons 992b and 950b.

Boy do I wish I those back!!!! In spades.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Manuyota

Bezelbub said:


> Great! Please post some pictures of it when it arrives!


I sure will! And thank you for your precious info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Conseanery:
Thanks for rendering my 1,822nd "Like".
Love responding to great threads.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## kinaed

Georges Favre-Jacot 23-jewel, Imperial Russia c. 1880's:






















-k


----------



## kinaed

J. W. Meador - London, fusee watch with winding indicator c.1882:















-k


----------



## kinaed

Pavel Buhre, Imperial Russia:





























The watch was confiscated by the Soviet state and "repurposed", eventully being awarded to:
Comrade B. M. Avarbe 
For taking the energy and good work in organizing the fire department from the construction of BAM 
BAM - NKVD April 17, 1938

In which BAM is the Baikal Amur Railway and the NKVD is the Peoples Commissariat of Internal Affairs (precursor to the KGB).

-k


----------



## kinaed

H. Moser & Cie., assembled by the Soviet State Trust of Precision Engineering (Gostrest Tochmekh):





























The inscription on the dial and case back indicates the watch was in the service of the NKPS, or the People's Commissariat of Railways in 1930.

-k


----------



## kinaed

-k


----------



## OhDark30

kinaed said:


> Georges Favre-Jacot 23-jewel, Imperial Russia c. 1880's:
> View attachment 13204597


Thanks for posting k - if that watch could talk! It's certainly seen a bit of history

I do like this shot: it looks like the watch is admiring its handsome face in the mirror


----------



## kinaed

Pavel Buhre, Imperial Russia:






















-k


----------



## kinaed

Poljot Deck Chronometer with display case back:















-k


----------



## kinaed

Hy. Moser & Cie:















Zenith:






















-k


----------



## kinaed

American Mega Post (The Usual Suspects):
























































































































-k


----------



## laikrodukas

Well kinaed you nailed this thread!


----------



## kinaed

Soviet scientific/military precision timers:

















































































-k


----------



## pmwas

Eeep...


----------



## arogle1stus

"Confiscated" by the people?
How can stealing be considered "Confiscating" and given to
one person?

In Texas this is plain ole stealing!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ranonranonarat

not a pocketwatch but here is a nero lemania stopwatch i picked up recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

arogle1stus said:


> "Confiscated" by the people?
> How can stealing be considered "Confiscating" and given to
> one person?
> 
> In Texas this is plain ole stealing!!!
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Welcome to USSR


----------



## jdrichard01

French Georgian Era









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirius

jdrichard01 said:


> French Georgian Era
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


French?


----------



## jdrichard01

Mirius said:


> French?


This is what the seller said....I'm good with a correction and am actually hoping that it can be identified.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota

Just arrived, Hamilton 937

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirius

jdrichard01 said:


> This is what the seller said....I'm good with a correction and am actually hoping that it can be identified.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


I'm not much use with key winders but the fact it states fast and slow on the balance cock would suggest that it's not French.


----------



## Sansoni7

Some of mine...






Thank you.


----------



## probep

Georges Favre-Jacot square pocket/desktop watch for the Russian market, circa 1910. The case back can serve as a stand. 
47x47 mm, bas-relief on the case back, caliber Zenith N.V.S.III.


----------



## rickhufnagel7

I absolutely love that helvetia


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Just finished this up. New balance hole jewels, a mainspring, and a clean and oil and this old hh Taylor is running like it's brand new. Phillidelphia silverode case polished up nice, not original but it's age appropriate and it's what it came with. New crystal. These big old watches are my favorite lol.


----------



## Giotime

Elgin Veritas


----------



## journeyforce

Here are 2 of my latest

1. Cortebert Transportation- Seems to be a Canadian issues watch owing to the 24 hour numbers in the middle of the dial
2. 1896 Waltham Model 1894

Not shown is the 3rd of my latest pocket watches, it is a 1952 Hamilton size 10s with a 921 movement in it.


----------



## Bezelbub

18s Hamilton 948. The 948 was the last 18 size model 1 produced by Hamilton and was marketed to meet the needs of street railways that were starting to establish Time Inspections. 1,500 were produced from 1912 to 1920 and adjusted to 3 positions only to meet the less stringent requirements than those of the railroads. Unlike most Hamilton18s pocket pocket watches ( the other being the 944) there was no model 2 or hunter case 948 (i.e. 949). The 948 was purchased as a movement only, with no case, dial, or hands, which came from spares collected in the past. The movement itself was in very good condition and after a bit of cleaning, oiling and adjusting it can meet trolley and RR requirements.


----------



## probep

Three versions of Zenith PRIMA pocket watch.
Upper: Georges Favre-Jacot PRIMA / ZENITH-PRIMA for the Russian market, 1900s, caliber 19-269 K, 15 jewels, no chatons, no central jewel, ordinary regulator;
Lower-left: 'Standard' Zenith PRIMA, circa 1919, caliber 19'''N.V.S.I., 17 jewels, chatons, regulator patented by Zenith;
Lower-right: 'Improved' Zenith PRIMA, circa 1935, caliber 19-34-1-T, 21 jewels, chatons, regulator patented by Zenith.


----------



## sergioag

Looking at all the wonderful watches on this thread, this one may not be something worth showing, but I'm proud of it.

Bought it cheaply on eBay as "running, keeps time" (yeah, of course). Had low amplitude, rate was terrible in all 6 positions (including DU and DD), 2 cracked jewels, steel mainspring and was very touchy on the regulator. On the bright side, all the parts had matching serials and the balance was doing great (except for a tiny detail - more on this later). I did a cleaning, replaced the cracked jewels and mainspring, and found that the regulator was very touchy because the hairspring was not going through the regulator pins, but outside of them.

After all of this, it is running well within railroad specs: currently within +/-1 s/d in all 6 positions. So this makes me proud of it


----------



## rickhufnagel7

1904 Elgin overland 17 Jewel 18s pocket watch in an illinois flip out nickel case. Just finished this bad boy up recently. Got it from a bargain bin of junk on the bay and man is it beautiful. It took forever to find a dial, the origional was chalk full of that enamel filler and was all cracked and discolored. Movement needed two train jewels and a mainspring. Polished it up and fitted a crystal. I think she looks great and that decoration on the moment ... Wow! This one is a keeper for sure!









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## G550driver

This pair cased Henry Moze with verge escapement, fusee and date complication from 1734 was collected by my grandfather. It came to me in non-working order and after restoration, remarkably, keeps time to within a minute per day. It has been redialled in a style popular in the Low Countries and the hands are unlikely to be original. The repoussage on the outer case is by John Bignell but I don't yet know anything about the origin of the image.


----------



## probep

Rare enough Zenith PRIMA pocket watch, 21 jewels, cal. 19-34-1-T, silver case, about 1935


----------



## Pmnealhsd

sergioag said:


> Looking at all the wonderful watches on this thread, this one may not be something worth showing, but I'm proud of it.
> 
> Bought it cheaply on eBay as "running, keeps time" (yeah, of course). Had low amplitude, rate was terrible in all 6 positions (including DU and DD), 2 cracked jewels, steel mainspring and was very touchy on the regulator. On the bright side, all the parts had matching serials and the balance was doing great (except for a tiny detail - more on this later). I did a cleaning, replaced the cracked jewels and mainspring, and found that the regulator was very touchy because the hairspring was not going through the regulator pins, but outside of them.
> 
> After all of this, it is running well within railroad specs: currently within +/-1 s/d in all 6 positions. So this makes me proud of it
> 
> View attachment 13309959
> 
> View attachment 13309963


Very impressive, bravo! Wish I could do that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenbird007

I'll jump in


----------



## probep

_Georges Favre-Jacot (Zenith)_ pocket watch for the Russian market, _19''' Defi_ caliber with 23 jewels, _Diogène_ silver case


----------



## pmwas

Nice!
I also have one silver Jacot with Diogenes movement, very similar.

Today I show - also from Russian Empire - a Tissot.









Nice overall condition, very good dial and not bad silver case:









Russian silver hallmark clearly seen&#8230;

















Shame about the crudely 'engraved' initials.









15 jewels, ancre, compensation balance&#8230;









Inside a Lepine type angle-lever movement:









The balance is bi-metallic, but NOT cut, so hardly can be called 'compensation'&#8230;
Anyway - a nice, decent quality movement, well finished.

Not remarkable, but nice one. The condition si particularly good, these watches are usually pretty beat-up.


----------



## Eric M

Newly acquired Hamilton 4992b.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draven451

What an incredible horological journey. Just amazing time pieces!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

The only two I have


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watches. Is the "Chronometre" by Minerva? The movement looks vaguely like it.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## vefaborovali

nm


----------



## Tick Talk

vefaborovali said:


> Longines Reference 4173 from 1944. Originally delivered to Turkey. Enjoy!


Movement picture?


----------



## vefaborovali




----------



## georges zaslavsky

Hartmut Richter said:


> Nice watches. Is the "Chronometre" by Minerva? The movement looks vaguely like it.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks. Nope, it is an anonymous brand, unsigned.


----------



## JasonEdward

Great Grandfathers pocket watch given to him by my Great Grandmother before WWI


----------



## pmwas

I know I made a separate thread for it, but I will boast here as well:






This is my scarce Eppner watch, made in Silberberg, Silesia (German Empire back then). Eppner watches are quite scarce and this is a 'better' one with Prussian eagle on cuvette.

It now runs after tens of hours of work, it runs inconsistently and sometimes stops, but I'm very happy nonetheless - it was an important task to me and now it's completely. I'm delighted - it's so, so great ?


----------



## pmwas

Large, oversized Paul Buhre - Imperial Russia, circa 1910-1915.
Swiss *8 day* movement.

Notice it's size compared to a large men's pocket watch - the other Buhre shown is about 16 size...









































Working order.


----------



## Bezelbub

My Hamilton 16s 19j, 952, ser. no. 1,236,951, which is from the last production run of 800 952's finished in 1928. It's cased in a very nice Wadsworth 10k GF screw bezel & back case with a "stirrup" bar over crown bow and is original. The 952 movement was lever set, with a double roller and adjusted to 5 positions, making qualified for railroad service. Hamilton made 5644 lever set and about 1300 pendant set 952s. The watch was serviced and a new mainspring installed 3 years ago. I recently tested the watch in different positions (also occasionally wearing it) over a period of 30 days. It kept excellent time with an average error of -1.6 seconds per day.
View attachment 13874283


----------



## probep

A pair of _Georges Favre-Jacot (Zenith)_ half-chronometers for the Russian market before the Communist revolution 1917: 15 jewel Lépine and 23 jewel Savonnette; cal. Billodes Turques 19'''-54.


----------



## Epiphanes050

This is my great grandfather's pocket watch. The engraved inscription on the back says that he received it on Christmas Day, 1969 ... and this past Christmas, my father gave it to me. My great grandfather died before I was born, and I'm sure the watch hasn't been serviced since then. However, it still ticks. I plan to get it serviced at some point and incorporate it into my wardrobe.


----------



## Mirius

Epiphanes050 said:


>


Sadly this isn't working for me. The forum software doesn't like Imgur links so for many users the photos don't come through. Other photo hosts appear ok and you can upload the photo directly.


----------



## JER3

I'm still making my way through this great thread, but I thought I'd go ahead and post photos of two of my heirloom pocket watches.

First up is my grandfather's pocket watch fresh from service. This is a Ball BLF&E (Brotherhood of Locomotive Firemen & Engineers) Standard model from about 1905. It is powered by a Ball Waltham 1899 movement with 17 jewels.









Next is my great-great uncle's pocket watch. I'm told he was a conductor on the B&O Railroad a very long time ago. This one is an Elgin grade 103 with 15 jewels produced circa 1891. It is also freshly serviced and running great some 128 years after leaving the factory!


----------



## Ace34




----------



## Epiphanes050

I've been told that this forum does not support Imgur links ... so again, here is my great grandfather's pocket watch. The engraved inscription on the back says that he received it on Christmas Day, 1969 ... and this past Christmas, my father gave it to me. My great grandfather died before I was born, and I'm sure the watch hasn't been serviced since then. However, it still ticks. I plan to get it serviced at some point and incorporate it into my wardrobe.


----------



## jdrichard01

Made a new balance staff and it is running strong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pmwas

Finally got that running. It's an old private label Longines...









..in a base metal case.









Made for...









...Paul Buhre, Russia.









An 11 jewel old Longines movement with angle lever escapement.
A quite early Buhre, likely from late 19th Century, or around 1900.


----------



## pmwas

My early Longines with the Longines certificate 









Detalis in this old thread here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/longies-has-not-had-easy-life-4500745.html


----------



## jdrichard01

pmwas said:


> Finally got that running. It's an old private label Longines...
> 
> View attachment 13924979
> 
> 
> ..in a base metal case.
> 
> View attachment 13924977
> 
> 
> Made for...
> 
> View attachment 13924975
> 
> 
> ...Paul Buhre, Russia.
> 
> View attachment 13924973
> 
> 
> An 11 jewel old Longines movement with angle lever escapement.
> A quite early Buhre, likely from late 19th Century, or around 1900.


Good work

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinaed

-k


----------



## JLK1962

Here's my 1927 Hamilton 916 size 12. Deco!

View attachment 14008227


----------



## LOT

Here is my small contribution. A Longines, Waltham, and Westclox - all belonging to family members who have passed them along to me. The one in the box would be the most meaningful one, a Vacheron Constantin gifted to my great-grandfather for 25 years of service. My hope is to find a matching VC wristwatch in white gold or stainless steel with the breguet numerals... And to replace the cracked crystal on his pocket watch!


----------



## bubba48

_Dear Xxxxx,
Thank you for your message.
Here are the information I have fund in our archives : 
The original serial number 4'687'416 identifies a pocket watch in silver 925. It has a mascaron at the pendent. It is fitted with a Longines manually wound mechanical movement, caliber 18.79N and was invoiced on 21 March 1929 to the company Jeremias, which was at that time our agent for Columbia.
It is written in our archives that a "brilliant" is on the dial, so the draw of the diamond on your dial is from the origin. *This is the first time I see this decoration on the dial*, which makes the watch interesting.
I hope this information will be of help to you and remain at your entire disposal for any further information you may need. 
Best regards,

Jennifer Bochud
Brand Heritage_

BTW, 90 years a week ago


----------



## probep

_Georges Favre-Jacot (Zenith)_ (_Георгъ Фавръ-Жако_ in ancient Cyrillic) pocket watch for the Russian market, 1900s, silver case, Zenith movement with 23 jewels, some of jewels are decorative and non-functional.


----------



## laikrodukas

Wow that's interesting, never seen such BS from Zenith


----------



## mit.uhr

Yesterdays Fleamarketfind. The watch was in its original case, but I had that salesman case in my drawer.


----------



## esdy_11192

I tested the camera on my new phone today, so here's something from may (very) small pocket watch collection.

An interesting Roamer pocket watch. Made in Art Deco style. Inside there is a nice MST 293. The PW needs cleaning and service. 

























+ Bonus video

[video]https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/vp/eb0affa91be1cabe24e56630de8ce279/5CABDB3A/t50.2886-16/56710832_2160987180646353_9041410560930800508_n.mp 4?_nc_ht=scontent.cdninstagram.com[/video]


----------



## JDom58

Here is my 1870's period G.A. Huguenin & Fils Ponts Martel 18k watch handed down from my great, great grandfather. Iv'e been searching the web to see what else I can find out about it. Iv'e had it for about the last 10 years and it's been sitting in the safety deposit box. I recently ran across it and thinking about having it serviced and lubricated. It still keeps good time although the movement is a bit dirty.


----------



## Tick Talk

LOT said:


> Here is my small contribution. A Longines, Waltham, and Westclox - all belonging to family members who have passed them along to me. The one in the box would be the most meaningful one, a Vacheron Constantin gifted to my great-grandfather for 25 years of service. My hope is to find a matching VC wristwatch in white gold or stainless steel with the breguet numerals... And to replace the cracked crystal on his pocket watch!
> 
> View attachment 14009849


Always nice to see one of these aluminum presentation watches still in family hands! Can you share the inscription on the back?


----------



## Pants

I have inherited quite a collection of pocket watches (45 in total) but these are my favourites. Two military pocket watches - a Jaeger Le Coultre & an Omega - and a mystery watch called ‘Gollim.’


----------



## pmwas

Illinois, late Miller grade, No 328347. Lovely gold plated case, missing bezel. Good working condition.


----------



## GeneSederholm

marcel2812 said:


> anyone knows what dore of montebello is/was?( for the waltham) this pieces has travelled far...


Had to mention marcel, what a treasure! I'll explain below.



Manuyota said:


> I found something about your watch my mate.
> Looking online, I found a user that wrote this on a forum:
> 
> "I grew up in Whittier, 3rd generation. My grandfather was Frank Dore, who started the Ford dealership in Montebello, then in Whittier on Greenleaf Ave. My father, Robert and his brother John took over the dealership in 1946. They kept the dealership until 1969, when it was sold back to the Ford Motor Co and eventually became Board Ford on Whittier Blvd.
> Many great memories cruising the Blvd from the mid sixties to 1970."
> 
> Just copy it and past it on google, and you'll find that forum. Would be nice to know something more about "uncle Frank"
> 
> Since that watch was the prize of a sale contest, I guess that Mr. Dore received that as the best selling dealer in his area from Ford itself?


I also grew up in Whittier about 2 miles from Board Ford. I remember when it was Dore Ford in Montebello and became Bore Ford on Whittier Blvd. I used to walk to Board Ford and lust after all the beautiful Fords there. Like the grandson of Frank Dore, we also used to cruise Whittier Blvd. on Saturday nights when we were young teenagers in the 1960's. Great memories also!

I have to admit this thread is amazing! As a lover of pocket watches all my life, the watches pictured here are a feast for the eyes! Thanks to all for the wonderful pictures!


----------



## journeyforce

My latest pocket watch.

I just bought it last Friday and should see it ether on Tuesday or Wed.

It is a 1908 Longines pocket watch that was given to the forest supervisor by the local land owning family in Saxony, The watch is a .800 silver case with a gold overlay. On the dust cover the is the German inscription "To our trustfull longterm forest service supervisor Gottlieb Mager from von Wiedebach Family "

I got the seller to send me better pics and the watch looks to be in good shape. It will go in for a service when it arrives. I have never owned one of these pin set watches before so this will make a great collection piece.

It has the German Moon and Crown stamp on the case making this a German market watch.

Longines Serial checker denotes this watch movement as made in 1908.


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Hey everyone, I haven't been through here in a while, just figured I'd pull this thread up and see what comes up.

Here's a neat little guy for you, American watch co. Model 1874-10 fpr the English market. 7 jewel, gold expansion balance. Beautiful watch. I recently resurrected it from the dead, and it's keeping perfect time (for a 7 jewel watch) so I'll use it here to bring the thread back. Lots of great pieces in here!









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedForSpeed

Since i was a kid i have loved pocket watches. I think i will start to collect them. I will at least buy a really nice one.


----------



## aapkb

love 22 line pateks, always looking foward to getting them


----------



## rickhufnagel7

I have been after a 15 jewel Hampden Lafayette for a while, so I am excited to have this and gave it a good bath and a lube job yesterday. She's ticking away and keeping great time. It has a neat, very different swirl damaskeen pattern. The train is finished a notch above many other hampdens as well. The most pronounced thing being thst the escape wheel teeth are tapered and polished. Overall a very nice offering from Hampden. Definitely fits the "gentleman's" watch category, and was probably originally in a stunning case. (at least I'd like to think so). Hopefully something a little nicer than the plain old silverine case it lives in now.

In an 1886 advertisement listing the keywinders, the 15 jewel Lafayette is second only to the "railway". 
The railway being $28.50
15 jewel Lafayette being $10

It was even more than a 15 jewel adjusted woolworth, which cost $9.50

This one shown was made a couple years earlier than the advertisement I had seen.

I have a few more Hampden keywinders to find to make the set, but it's getting there! There's a couple I may never even see, let alone be able to collect, so fingers crossed.

Let's see some more of your vintage pocket pieces here! Have a good day









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjj1543

Some of mine here. It was a broken Elgin from 1898 that got me into this watch collecting malarkey. Bought as a novelty by my father I replaced a bridge jewel and it's mainspring and it runs beautifully now. That was a few years ago and I've now amassed a ridiculous collection of mostly (but not exclusively) military pocket watches and stopwatches, around 140 in all. I've pulled all of them apart and restored or serviced them and all work well. Most are Swiss made but there are several Elgin's and Waltham's as well as some rarer English made WW1 pieces.


----------



## mit.uhr

it hurts me to see how you store your watches..


----------



## Mjj1543

I’m sure you’ll get over your pain! Too many to put on display not that I’d want to anyway. They are all in as good or better condition than they were when they came to me. Given their individual value is low this is the best option. Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Heres a cool little bugger for yinz guys and gals.

Waltham model 1873-6. 6 size keywinder. Made for the English market. Alfred Bedford Sterling case.

Is it the smallest American keywinder I wonder?









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Any thread would do well with more Elgins!

This is one of my favorites. All original H.H. Taylor series 2. Dates to 1874. American Waltham coin silver hunting case. 15 jewels, adjusted, beautiful Gilt, absolutely Railroad grade. Good quality watch for it's day!

These were made adjusted and unadjusted. The overwhelming majority of observations we have are adjusted, however.

I know there's allot in this thread, but let's see some more pocket watches everyone!









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## miquel99

So nice watch Rick. Just show mine.


----------



## rickhufnagel7

There he is! Looking good Miquel

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tick Talk




----------



## Mjj1543

Tick Talk said:


> View attachment 14566129
> 
> View attachment 14566131
> 
> View attachment 14566133


That's very lovely.


----------



## Tick Talk

Mjj1543 said:


> That's very lovely.


While B&W photos set a vintage mood, the level of finishing on these "tool watches" can really be appreciated in colour.


----------



## ConSeanery

Not really a pocket piece, but still awesome and used by carriages in the 1800s. The maker name has faded, but the porcelain dial slab remains beautiful. It's brass and glass with an exposed movement and a dual key for winding and adjusting time. It rests is a leather case that needs serious attention.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickhufnagel7

ConSeanery said:


> Not really a pocket piece, but still awesome and used by carriages in the 1800s. The maker name has faded, but the porcelain dial slab remains beautiful. It's brass and glass with an exposed movement and a dual key for winding and adjusting time. It rests is a leather case that needs serious attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Now that is wonderful!

The local group I belong too is primarily clock people... Whom insist I need to find a clock, which I've resisted... But this piece may have just changed my mind! More of a compromise however, as it still uses a balance wheel... Or platform escapement I think it's called? Too much to learn.. haha

What a fantastic find.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jdrichard01

Tick Talk said:


> While B&W photos set a vintage mood, the level of finishing on these "tool watches" can really be appreciated in colour.
> 
> View attachment 14573921


Beautiful watch

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Found a nice Illinois Miller model 3. Jeweled 5th pinion making it 17 jewels. Just a nice, solid earlier Illinois watch. I'm not a big Illinois collector, but I like them, and chose to find a model 1,2&3 Miller to learn about their watches and am 2/3 of the way there. The 5th pinion is pretty neat, definitely an ingenious idea.

This was a great purchase. One of those ones where all I had to do was tear it down and clean and lubricate it, and it just runs perfectly. No fooling around, no broken jewels or parts, it had been well maintained before sitting for years and getting dirty and gummed up. It looks great, minus a couple little spots on the Gilt.

I've had a few recently I wasn't so lucky with.... Haha









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonnydaze

I like your Illinois watch... I have one also, and must soon post some pics of my pride and joy.
Don


----------



## VogtRJ

I'm new to this forum and am enjoying looking at all of the old watches so I wanted to share my old pocket watch. I don't have any information so if anyone knows anything about it, I would love to hear it. My mother's memory is sketchy at this point. I know this was my grandfather's or perhaps my great-grandfather's.

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## rickhufnagel7

VogtRJ said:


> I'm new to this forum and am enjoying looking at all of the old watches so I wanted to share my old pocket watch. I don't have any information so if anyone knows anything about it, I would love to hear it. My mother's memory is sketchy at this point. I know this was my grandfather's or perhaps my great-grandfather's.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer!
> 
> View attachment 14596245
> View attachment 14596247
> View attachment 14596249
> View attachment 14596251
> View attachment 14596253


Neat heirloom!

It's hard to tell exactly without a movement photo, but it appears to be a mid grade 10 size Elgin from the 1940s. Probably 15 or 17 jewels. If your able to take the rear cover off and snap a photo, it would be helpful to identify your watch. A clear photo of the movement showing the writing on it, and inside the case back there will also be a trademark. Should say "cased and timed by the Elgin nation watch co." And then have an identifying mark for the case maker. The back just pops off, you'll see a small tab or notch on the rim where you can pry it with a fingernail. If your not comfortable doing that, or fear damaging your watch, please don't, and any jeweler will be able to do it for you.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth

Nothing overly fancy....First model Manhattan Watch Co pocket watch. It was set by depressing the button on the side and turning with your nail or a knife.









Movement is a 0 jewel. Ca 1883/4. Company was around about 9 years and was associated with New Haven clock Co to start. May not be fancy or expensive....just rare in the true sense of the word. It shows that a company can turn out tens of thousands of watches but if they are low quality....survival can be extremely low.


----------



## VogtRJ

rickhufnagel7 said:


> If your able to take the rear cover off and snap a photo, it would be helpful to identify your watch. A clear photo of the movement showing the writing on it, and inside the case back there will also be a trademark. Should say "cased and timed by the Elgin nation watch co." And then have an identifying mark for the case maker. The back just pops off, you'll see a small tab or notch on the rim where you can pry it with a fingernail. If your not comfortable doing that, or fear damaging your watch, please don't, and any jeweler will be able to do it for you.


Well I've learned something already.  Thanks for that. I had tried a little to open the back but didn't want to do too much without knowing whether or not it required a special tool. Based on your post, I was able to do it with my thumbnail. Armed with my phone camera, I grabbed these:
















I searched and found the following at ElginNumbers.com:

Elgin Serial Number : 34522435
Production Year :1933
Size :14s
Jewels :17 jewels
Grade :495
Model :4
Run Quantity :2000
Production Dates :1932 to 1939
Total Grade Production :55000
Movement Configuration :Open Face
Movement Setting endant Wind and Set
Movement Finish :Nickel Damaskeening
Plate :3/4 Plate
Barrel :Going Barrel
Adjusted :Yes

Thank you So Much for your help!

Last question: Who/what kind of shop do I need to take this to for cleaning/maintenance? It works but it's been sitting in an attic for decades.


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Nice! I was.close I just had the size wrong. Haha. Cool piece. 

Yes, even though it runs, a proper servicing will make sure it stays running and in good order for years to come. The old oil and dirt inside the movement for years can form an abrasive substance that will damage your watch over time. 

There's many good watch makers that would do a quality job and reasonably priced. I'll send you a recommendation. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmwas

I've recently enlarged my collection of Imperial Russia pocket watch pieces with a low grade, but superbly nice Blondel&#8230;

















...and Georges Favre Jacot (later Zenith) small (34mm) ladies watch&#8230;

































Details in the thread here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/low-quality-blondel-watch-russian-market-5093269.html


----------



## G.M. Wheeler The 3rd

I like that horse and sled on the cuvette, I only have one Russian PW that my
brother gave me but it's much newer than yours I would say it's from the 1980's


----------



## G.M. Wheeler The 3rd

My mother had a broken waltham zero size and it was a seven Jewel 
I found this zero size Waltham Riverside Maximus to put in her case. She did not have any attachment
to the old "works". It really was the gold case that she had attachment too. 
I do have the seven Jewel "works" still but to get a new ballance staff and
someone to put it in turns out to be the same price I paid to have a balance staff put
in the Riverside Maximus. Now it's more likely to stay in the gold case it's in and not
get scraped by the next generation, saldy no one cares about a seven jewel watch. 
But who knows if they will even be impressed
by the name riverside maximus in the future. I just like saying the word Maximus. 
Just kidding.


----------



## angeleno310

Excited about these two recent acquisitions: Illinois stem wind from 1940s









Look at that Art Deco styling on the case and dial!!

Also picked up this Hamilton railroad watch also from the 1940s... horologist called it a true railroad watch in that you have to screw off the crystal to flip a lever in order to move the hands with the crown.









Each operates at 5 bps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G.M. Wheeler The 3rd

Your 992B Hamilton marked Railway Special sixteen size montgomery marginal minute dial in a bar over crown case
is a nice watch. It is the last RR pocket watch that Hamilton made with the most advanced 
"technology" at the time it took them years to develop it. Over 680,000 of these were made. They replaced the Hamilton 992 RR watch that was previously one 
of their most popular RR watches. It is a fine addition to anyone's collection. I t has twenty one jewels and adjusted to six positions as well adjusted to 
temperature. Meaning it could be carried in any position like dial up, down, pendant up, and down, pendant right and left.
and in cold and hot times. It is a nice and collectable/desirable watch in this configuration. Made in the very early 1950's
maybe around 1951.


----------



## Charon




----------



## busmatt

Charon said:


> View attachment 14752925
> 
> View attachment 14752929












Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Bezelbub

WALTHAM 18s MODEL 1892 TWO TONE CRESCENT ST. CONVERTED FROM 1892 ROYAL.

The 18s model 1892 is my favorite Waltham and one that has many variations to keep an enthusiast of the '92 busy for a long time. In the past few years I have acquired two: serial number 7752952 (an open face movement) and serial number 7819049 (a hunter case movement). Neither watch came in an original case and I re-cased 7819049 in Keystone W.C.Co. J. Boss 20 yr gold filled HC.

The alteration involved milling out the word "Royal" and inserting the words "Crescent St." at the factory, though it is unsure how many movements were were converted. Below I have pictures of 7752952 and 7819049 and also a comparison of 775292 and my Royal 7538623.

Cr. St. 7752972 Open Face movement









Cr. St. 7819049 Hunter case movement









Royal 7538623 and Cr. St. 7752972 comparison.











More great information on the model 1892 can be found here.


----------



## laikrodukas

wow those are eye blowing!


----------



## pmwas

Yes, these Walthams are remarkable.

My today’s catch is not as stunning, but still I suppose worth buying - a Chronometre Cortebert with (once) luminous dial and hands.
Nicely finished movement (polished nickel with some decorations).
Wants to work, so should start up nicely. Wish the dial was better...


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Here my most recent completed project.

Grade No. 42 Hampden from the mid 1880s. Private label for C.P. Barnes of Louisville KY.

This one lives in a 4oz coin hunter that I believe is original to the watch.









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

Marion from at least 145 years ago


----------



## Slipangle

New to this forum, but thought I'd post a pic of my grandfather's 23 jewel Vanguard. Circa 1924 I believe. He worked his whole life for the Union Pacific and then the Denver & Rio Grande, which he retired from after 13 years service according to the little pin shown in the photos. 
I'm a little torn on this fine old watch. I like to use it once in a while but it has been sitting, literally, for at least 6 decades if not more. It's been in my possession for the last 30 years since my father died, and hasn't been serviced since who knows when. I did pull it out of the safe recently and wound it. Seems to run fine and very accurately, but I hesitate to use it anymore. I guess I should bite the bullet and get it cleaned and lubed.


----------



## Slipangle

Oops. Just realized my grandfather's retirement pin from the D&RG railroad didn't make the pics, and not sure how to edit posts yet.


----------



## Charon

Art-nouveau-ish Doxa in nickel silver


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Here's one of mine.


----------



## Charon

1913-1914 Zenith 17.75NVSI
Sold by Toronto jeweller H.A. Stone


----------



## jdrichard01

21 Jewel Railroad Grade Elgin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Liizio

Picked this up for a song today. I feel I've used up all of my luck for a next few years!

Anyone know how to date it? There's a serial on the escape wheel cock, 1,908,864, but omega serial tables place that at around 1900. Seems a bit early for me, especially for this style of dial and hands? Or maybe it's a older movement cased later. Dunno, seriously out of my comfort zone with this one.

There's something wrong with the chrono stop lever, but I'm yet to take a closer look.


----------



## Charon

1884 Elgin grade 71 6s


----------



## pmwas

Lovely Elgin!

I’ve cleaned, oiled and relumed ny Cortebert!
This is the first time I applied lume and so the hands are far from perfect (kinda bulky), but for sure my Cortebert regained some od it’s original glory 🙂


----------



## primabaleron

My garage


----------



## Charon

1923 Burlington 12s Illinois grade 275


----------



## Charon

View attachment 14830169








1925 Ryrie-Birks "Cavendish" Longines 18.89


----------



## Charon

View attachment 14830201








Jules Jurgensen style movement (date on reverse of dial is 1869) that I thought I had a case for before I cleaned it , the case was one size too small.


----------



## Charon

Shoulda replaced the crystal.







1928 Waltham model 1908 Crescent Street


----------



## thoth

Not sure I have posted this on WUS.

Appleton Watch Co (Wisconsin) 11 jewel. Original Appleton case. I have yet to ever come across a higher jewel count despite the "guide" saying there were. Being that it is jeweled on the top only, except for the usual balance jewels, one could mistake it for being 15 jewels. The Northwestern Special is now in debate if it was produced by Appleton. The typical Appleton is 7 or 6 jewels (roller being metal or a jewel).

















Note the point on the plate at the pallet fork jewel. This is usually rounded. I have this one and a plate only with this shape. All others have the rounded.


----------



## rickhufnagel7

What does the guide say??? 21 jewels??? Hahaha

I was looking over the New York Watch Co section the other day and just shaking my head. The jewel counts are three shades of goofy. 



Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Here's my most recent project. A rescue. The movement came in a box full of movements from a buddy. The case I bought without knowing the measurements. It had a female stem and I figured I'd use it for something, whatever size it was. Just so happens it held a model 77 previously because the two pair up perfectly.

Staff, both hole jewels, a cap jewel, mainspring and a crystal...

I like it! It was a fun project, and I think it came out pretty nice.









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## watch1440

Having a small collection of pocket-watches, I understood early on that focus is very important b-)
So for me, it is Europian that I must have (Omega, Longines, Tissot, etc') or with complications.
Another branch is American Railroad-ers which are an amazing piece of engineered beautiful history (literally).

This is a french LIP chronograph before WWII.
It always blows my mind to see how precise these tools are before the current computerized CNC time.


----------



## pmwas

A new catch - old G.F.Jacot from Imperial Russia.

Details in Russian forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/impe...old-pocket-watch-5124605.html#/topics/5124605


----------



## sabot03196

A Major Elgin Circa 1926. Not the best dial but the works look pristine. It wasn't running but I had it serviced and lubricated and it's once again ticking along.


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## pmwas

Bunn Special


----------



## soe

mostly only reading this forum since joining, here's what currently occupying my pocket


----------



## c185445

It doesn't have economic value but it works and it's a family relic so I love it. It has "C185445" written on the inside of the lids.


----------



## pmwas

Chinese duplex


----------



## jdrichard01

1880 Elgin.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tick Talk

Movement made in 1910 for the Geneva observatory trials where it scored an Honourable Mention. Guillaume-type balance from the Geneva specialist Constant Crausaz. Cased and sold in 1913 to V&C's banker Paccard & Cie who gifted it to a 25-year employee. Lucky guy, I got a Seiko :think:


----------



## OPChagall

Just got this Tavannes with a screw-on silverode (i.e., no silver alloy) Philadelphia watch case. By optics, it has been keeping time very well, but will put it on the timegrapher soon enough. It could use a cleaning, although I've never dealt with a negative set keyless work. I'll have to look that up. Not too sure about production date, but I would say anywhere during the first 40 years of the 20th century.


----------



## Liizio

This Omega has been on sitting on my "to do" -pile for a couple of years. Felt like doing something quick and simple, so I finally got around to it. Just a simple cleaning and oiling with a few adjustements to the balance spring. It's not a chronometer, but I'm reasonably happy with the performance!

Sadly all kinds of little visual faults in the movement, little bits of rust and scratches.


----------



## Liizio

Another pocket piece off the list, this time a quite modern Zenith built for the Turkish Railways. Caliber 177-T, from 1960's. This one needed a cleaning and fresh oils. Balance poising was also a way off, but luckily one washer fixed that very nicely. Usually it takes a lot of fiddling.

































I like pretty much all Zenith's, but I much say this modern one was a lot nicer to work with when compared to their older pocket watches with their strange keyless mechanisms


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice, clean modern PW. Cal. 177-*T*?!?! Someone goofed up there - it is supposed to have a mobile stud holder on the balance!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Liizio

Hartmut Richter said:


> Nice, clean modern PW. Cal. 177-*T*?!?! Someone goofed up there - it is supposed to have a mobile stud holder on the balance!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yep, that's what I'd expect too, but I've never seen one of these with a mobile stud carrier, so I guess the T means something diffrent on these.


----------



## probep

Zenith pocket watch 19''' CH-1, ca 1920


----------



## pmwas

Woooooow! Fancy Zenith


----------



## emiTstI

My dad was a life long railroader. This is his RR pocket watch that he actually used as a conductor on the CB&Q and Burlington Northern railroads. I'm honored to have it. RIP pop!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmwas

High purity crap, one of my worst buys ever. Replaced movement, tons of rust... bad, bad watch. I wanted to dump it in my for parts bin, but... here you go ?






Details tomorrow ?


----------



## rickhufnagel7

American Waltham watch co, model 1884 14 size keywinder. 11 jewels in pairs, English sterling case.

Unfortunately my lust over the movement caused me to not do my homework. The case is much older than the movement. The movement dates to the first half of the 1890s... The case is Birmingham 1876....

I'm not disappointed, however. I typically tote around a huge 18s watch... So having a 14 size kwks (from the back) to carry in the rotation is a nice change up. The other 14 size watches in my collection are rarely used because they are original.

This thing is keeping awesome time, but the amplitude is quite low and I don't know the service history, so it's going under the knife soon for a clean and lube job.









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmwas

Vanguard. One of the most popular RR grade watches.


----------



## pmwas

This is an old 18size Father Time grade Elgin watch.
Movement designed in late 1800s as RR grade movement, finished in B.W.Raymond, Father Time and Veritas grades.
This one has a repaired balance, all gold screws gone ?
Diamond endstone, 21 jewels, RR grade.
Oversized base metal case.
Working condition.


----------



## SM58

Hello, I would greatly appreciate help in identifying this vintage pocket watch.
Handed down to me by my grandfather, now I would like to hand it down to my grandson.
What I have researched is it is most likely a Waltham Hunter. It has W.W.C.CO. / 14K /WARRANTED / 593644 engraved on the inside of the back case.
On the inside of the front case it has 14K 593644 engraved.
On the outside of the front case it appears to have AA engraved.




























Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## DowningB

SM58 said:


> Hello, I would greatly appreciate help in identifying this vintage pocket watch.
> Many thanks in anticipation.


I'm sure the experts will weigh in, but shots of the dial, movement and serial number on the movement would help. The number on the case is just the case number, not the watch itself. and I believe "W.W.C. CO." stands for the Wadsworth Watch Case Company. Per the Pocket Watch Database it was based in Kentucky and made cases from 1892 to 1953. Cases were often manufactured and sold separately. A 14K gold case is especially sweet for an heirloom. Most cases were gold filled, which to me look just as good if they're in good condition but obviously have less intrinsic value. Given that your grandfather or whomever the person was who originally purchased the watch went to the extra and significant expense of a gold case, chances are it was a high-end pocket watch in it's day.

If you can identify the movement serial number, then you can look it up on the Pocket Watch Database website for a full description and date of manufacture. See the serial numbers on the Ball and Waltham movement photos below. I don't know the story behind the PWD but it's one heck of a resource.


----------



## DowningB

Too many to list but here's some of my collection.

My oldest is this 1880 Hampden. It's a key wind and set, which is a pita, so I don't run it very often. Rather than risk doing damage to the dial, I like to wait until the current time matches what's on the dial, then wind it.

















My newest is this 1948 Ball Hamilton, only nine years older than me (sigh). This one winds as smoothly and runs as well as any brand new mechanical watch.

















I splurged on this 1900 Waltham for my one and only gold watch.

























My newest acquisition, a 1909 South Bend Studebaker.

















(All photos taken by the sellers as my photography skills suck.)


----------



## SM58

DowningB said:


> Too many to list but here's some of my collection.
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply DowningB.
> Here are a few more pictures of the Waltham.
> I have not been able to budge that inner case cover to get a look at the movement.
> It refuses budge and I am afraid to damage it.


----------



## DowningB

SM58 said:


> DowningB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply DowningB.
> Here are a few more pictures of the Waltham.
> I have not been able to budge that inner case cover to get a look at the movement.
> It refuses budge and I am afraid to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I have several watches like that. I use a very small pocket knife with a thin blade and work it in slowly. Your inner cover should be hinged at the same spot as the two outer covers at the 9 o'clock position, so you want to work from the opposite side. Pry a little at a time and work your way over and back from the 2 o'clock to the 4 o'clock position, further if needed. Be patient and go slow. No need to bend the cover. You'll get it open.
> 
> If you're too chicken, and I understand that, then take it to a jeweler and have him/her do it. Or better yet, have the watch serviced someone like Chris Radek, a pocket watch restoration and service expert. He has a website as The Time Guy. It's usually only a couple of hundred bucks at most and then your Grandfather's watch will run like a top. Just think how cool that will be! You can even have Chris put on a matching seconds hand, clean the dial, replace the glass, whatever you want.
> 
> These movements were made to be seen and appreciated at least every now and then. You'll probably be amazed at the detail. Make note of the serial number and take some photos so you can figure out when it was made. Then you can seal it back up and leave it alone if you wish.
> 
> One more thought: This thread is for folks showing off their pocket watches. You should start a whole new thread because it will attract more attention and you'll get more help that way from folks who know what they're talking about rather than just me, a relative newcomer to the world of pocket watches.
Click to expand...


----------



## sirrat007




----------



## pmwas

Veritas in motion


----------



## Liizio

I recently got my great-great-grandfathers watch given to me by a relative family. Pretty excited, it's not a great example by any stretch, but it's always nice to get a piece of family history. A lot of people migrated from Finland to USA (and returned later) in late 1800s and early 1900s, especially from Southern Ostrobothnia where my family lives, and quality pocket watches were a popular thing to bring back home. Walthams with train motifs seemed to be particularily popular.

The watch has certainly seen better days, and some curious repairs over the years. Dial is cracked, some screws are incorrect, train motif is barely visible etc. Balance is particularily interesting, there are all kinds of diffrent screws on the rim, the regulating arm is replaced, and the hairspring is way off. It's gonna be an interesting job to get this running.


----------



## DowningB

I decided to bite the bullet and buy a circa 1900 Monopol 18s in a 14K gold full hunter case. Other than a very small chip in the dial at the 4, the watch is in excellent condition and the case is mint. Stem wind, lever set. Since I mainly just wanted the case, if the movement ever conks out I may replace it with a high-end American movement, like a Waltham Vanguard, with a mint dial as they're easy to find.

Here's what little I could learn on the net about this watch in particular and Monopol in general: The movement is an early Jules Jurgensen style ebauche caliber in gilt finish and has all the original parts including the case. Swiss made under the direction of Albert Wittnauer, a Swiss immigrant living in New York City, who was working under contract to Johannes Dürrstein, an early distributor for A. Lange & Söhne and later founder of Union Glashütte/SA. The few Monopol watches that I could find are almost all encased in 14K gold, so my impression is that Monopol was a more affordable but still high-end watch producer. I don't know if this watch was originally intended for the US or German market or somewhere else altogether. If anyone out there has more or better information, please let me know.


----------



## sirrat007

1926 23J Double Signed 60hr Bunn Special


----------



## sirrat007

it stands for Waltham Watch Company....i forget the details but I believe it was the early Walthams that were marked that way. But it is a Waltham. Those number are the case numbers...you need the number from the movement not the case. You have to open the back cover to see the movement and serial number.


----------



## miquel99

One of my favorites. Hamilton 920


----------



## sirrat007

Paul_S said:


> That's a nice batch of watches! I catch-and-release pocket watches. I have probably owned 40 or 50, but I have kept only a few.
> 
> My favorite is a Waltham 1883 that belonged to my grandfather and that got me into watchmaking. The one I carry the most is an Illinois Bunn Special.


Thats a nice looking watch...why you only tease us with the movement? more pice ps ;0)


----------



## sirrat007

DowningB said:


> Too many to list but here's some of my collection.
> 
> My oldest is this 1880 Hampden. It's a key wind and set, which is a pita, so I don't run it very often. Rather than risk doing damage to the dial, I like to wait until the current time matches what's on the dial, then wind it.
> 
> View attachment 15133321
> 
> 
> View attachment 15133327
> 
> 
> My newest is this 1948 Ball Hamilton, only nine years older than me (sigh). This one winds as smoothly and runs as well as any brand new mechanical watch.
> 
> View attachment 15133337
> 
> 
> View attachment 15133339
> 
> 
> I splurged on this 1900 Waltham for my one and only gold watch.
> 
> View attachment 15133351
> 
> 
> View attachment 15133355
> 
> 
> View attachment 15133361
> 
> 
> My newest acquisition, a 1909 South Bend Studebaker.
> 
> View attachment 15133371
> 
> 
> View attachment 15133375
> 
> 
> (All photos taken by the sellers as my photography skills suck.)


Some nice watches


----------



## Liizio

Another one done. I've had this IWC (stamped JWC) laying around for ages. Basic model and wrong handset, but it's an IWC so of course I had to service it at some point. Balance wheel had been really tampered with, and it needed a whole lot of timing washers to get it to actually keep time, but it runs great now, and with pretty low positional variance.


----------



## Bezelbub

Hamilton 18s 940, ser. no. 506605 (1906) gilt trimmed Banner Special with special movement damaskeening pattern. It's also the only watch I have that the movement serial number is a palindrome




























The watch has been well taken care of over the years with a movement in beautiful condition and running well. I ran an timed the watch over a period 28 days averaging +/- a couple of seconds a day.


----------



## pmwas

Zenith






More details comming soon


----------



## DowningB

I decided to pick up a couple of pocket watches as eventual presents, one for my daughter-in-law and the other for my grand daughter.

My daughter-in-law is Turkish, so I got her a 1922 14K 44mm 15j Zenith, made for the Ottoman market, along with a gold chain necklace. This watch is both beautiful and incredibly accurate.














































My grand daughter is half-Turkish half-American, so I got her an American watch with the idea that someday she'll inherit the Zenith from her mother and have a watch from each side of her heritage. It's an 1888 6s 15j Hampden in superb condition and almost as accurate as the Zenith. She gets a chain necklace also.


----------



## DowningB

Just picked up a couple of new pieces:

1916 Waltham 12s 15J 14K Full Hunter case for my daughter































And an 1888 A.H. Rodanet 34 mm 18K Half Hunter case for my wife


----------



## Philbird

Just started servicing watches, this was my first. Solar was a department store brand here in Canada(Eatons.) Powered by a fairly plain Unitas 429.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liizio

Good thrift day! I've wanted a Zenith Billodes for a while, and finally came across one on a car boot sale. It was not a steal at 90€, but it's something I wanted, and I think it's in great shape. I've often seen billodes' with a different lower grade movement without the center jewel, so that's a nice plus too.


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm

This one was brought back from the dead. It had been in a fire. I found it after my father's death, in his belongings. I had never seen or heard of it before..I had it restored, and to my pleasure it came out great. The dial was legible enough to re-create it, but it never had a logo that we could find. I think a few brands used this same case. Swiss movement keeps great time. I display it with my dad's high school ring from 1938. The last photo shows the acrylic crystal that was in the fire...I'm glad to have this one...


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm

DowningB said:


> Just picked up a couple of new pieces:
> 
> 1916 Waltham 12s 15J 14K Full Hunter case for my daughter
> 
> View attachment 15358205
> View attachment 15358208
> View attachment 15358209
> View attachment 15358210
> 
> 
> And an 1888 A.H. Rodanet 34 mm 18K Half Hunter case for my wife
> View attachment 15358198
> View attachment 15358199
> View attachment 15358200


Fantastic!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Toomanywatchesklm said:


> Tis one was brought back from the dead. It had been in a fire. I found it after my father's death, in his belongings. I had never seen or heard of it before..I had it restored, and to my pleasure it came out great. The dial was legible enough to re-create it, but it never had a logo that we could find. I think a few brands used this same case. Swiss movement keeps great time. I display it with my dad's high school ring from 1938. The last photo shows the acrylic crystal that was in the fire...I'm glad to have this one...
> 
> {HR: Pictures removed for the sake of parsimony}


The movement looks rather like ye ol' Adolf Schild Cal. AS 340 in an 11.5''' version (Cal. AS 780 or similar):






bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: AS 780







www.ranfft.de





You may find the maker's mark on the movement (the rhomboid with lettering inside and "Watch Co." underneath. I think I can see a "Z" (is it Zentra?!) and that might help you restore the name to the dial.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm

Thank you Hartmut. The mark says X-L. There was no name on the dial when it was restored, so it may have been re done before. I was told by a collector friend of mine that it was probably a "generic" Swiss movement that was used in many watches. I have seen them under a few names, such as Ebel, Bucherer, and Americus. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for posting that. Hmmmmm - unfortunately, I can't really find any match in Mikrolisk for "X-L". There are some entries but the ones for Zenith and Rolex are not plausible and of the rest, the most likely is West End Watch - but that does not have "X-L" in a rhomboid shape. Sorry. 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm

Hartmut Richter said:


> Thanks for posting that. Hmmmmm - unfortunately, I can't really find any match in Mikrolisk for "X-L". There are some entries but the ones for Zenith and Rolex are not plausible and of the rest, the most likely is West End Watch - but that does not have "X-L" in a rhomboid shape. Sorry.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks very much for the research Hartmut. I guess I won't be retiring on this one!


----------



## thoth

Hoard Series 11 RR Chronometer with circular damaskeening and the long steel click. Estimate of production on thei variation is 300. The very last run of the Series 11.


----------



## Liizio

Another one off the list. I've wanted a one of these for a long time, but they've successfully avoided me due to inflated ebay prices, and import taxes from russia as well. Finally came across one in Finland, and at a reasonable price too. Sadly this one is missing the Soviet Chronometer (or whatever it's real name is) certificate these were shipped with originally. Otherwise it's in great shape. And it's a beast compared to normal sized european watches!


----------



## roy.erlich36

Im pretty sure it was an officer watch in one of the world wars and it has some writings on it. Bought it at the market some time ago












































Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Charon

1901 Wright & Craighead


----------



## pmwas

Quartier (au Locle Suisse) pocket watch.










About as old as this coin 
Came from USA, so it has American hands and... American capped bust half dollar 










Runs beautifully


----------



## Liizio

New find, not serviced yet, but we'll get to that at some point.

IWC cal. 73, in a very art Deco case. Runs well, and movement seems to be in nice condition, albeit pretty gunky. Someone has found it neccessary to plant a huge scratch on about 11 o'clock on the dial, as is usual.


----------



## laikrodukas

Always wondered how scratches like this get there. Maybe some crystal damage and bam you've got yourself a dial scratch.


----------



## HeckmanR32

Picked this guy up yesterday. Elgin 12s from 1910. Hopefully going to get him going!
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

This 1903 Chronometro Gondolo. I'm currently waiting on a custom-built shadow box for it.

I've been putting together some additional information on this line of watches, available here.


----------



## schumacher62

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> This 1903 Chronometro Gondolo. I'm currently waiting on a custom-built shadow box for it.
> 
> I've been putting together some additional information on this line of watches, available here.
> View attachment 15615485
> View attachment 15615487
> View attachment 15615488
> View attachment 15615489


this takes my breath away. absolutely superb, i know zero about pocket watches and it's as though this watch is all i need to know.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

schumacher62 said:


> this takes my breath away. absolutely superb, i know zero about pocket watches and it's as though this watch is all i need to know.


Hi. That's kind of you to say. Thank you.

I just took possession of the shadow box yesterday, and posted it at Shadow boxing.


----------



## revurb

Toomanywatchesklm said:


> Thank you Hartmut. The mark says X-L. There was no name on the dial when it was restored, so it may have been re done before. I was told by a collector friend of mine that it was probably a "generic" Swiss movement that was used in many watches. I have seen them under a few names, such as Ebel, Bucherer, and Americus. Here are a couple of pics.
> View attachment 15364915
> View attachment 15364916


I'm curious if you know anything about the Ebel pocket watch you posted an image of in this thread. I own one that is similar and am trying to determine when it was made or its general worth. Mine is stainless and has no second hand. It has "Ebel" in script lettering in the same position. Any info you can provide is much appreciated.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

revurb said:


> I'm curious if you know anything about the Ebel pocket watch you posted an image of in this thread. I own one that is similar and am trying to determine when it was made or its general worth. Mine is stainless and has no second hand. It has "Ebel" in script lettering in the same position. Any info you can provide is much appreciated.


Welcome to Watchuseek! It would be nice if you could post some picturtes of yours, then we would probably be able to help a little more.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## revurb

Thank you. Yes, I'm happy to share some photos...


----------



## rikala

This is a Hampten Watch co pocket watch. Model 4, 15 jewels, size 16s from around 1912. It currently does not run. It's missing a piece. 

















Under the main spring, one piece is missing (I guess it's called the click). If someone has a spare part, please let me know.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

revurb said:


> Thank you. Yes, I'm happy to share some photos...
> View attachment 15702036
> 
> 
> View attachment 15702034


It looks rather 1940s in style. Here is some information about your movement:






bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Ebel 99 (unbekannte Variante des Aurore-Villeret 232)







www.ranfft.de





Hartmut Richter


----------



## RedVee

When my father gave me this watch he said it was Grandfathers watch. I never thought to ask whether he meant my grandfather or his! I think maybe both. 
i understand that these are still quite common but it is meaningful to me think that when I hand it down to my son, that this watch may have travelled into a fifth generation.

Q: are American Waltham & Waltham interchangeable names for products of the same company?


----------



## Liizio

Another pocket watch acquired. Always been more of a Zenith guy, but been looking at Omegas as well. Lot's of both here in Finland, but there seems to be much more variation in Zeniths, different movements in diffrent grades etc. Omegas seem to usually be the standard 15 jewel 19''' ones. That's why this one caught my eye, 16j variant with screw-on jewel settings, and a fancier regulator. Nice porcelain (?) Dial as well, sadly cracked next to the sub seconds hole.


----------



## WatchBill

Wow, impressive pics! I did not know there were so many great pocket watches, nor that the big brands like Omega ever made them. I have this one and only from my grandad....


----------



## Liizio

Another one I recently picked up, because the movement looked kinda interesting. Branded "Levrette", case also marked "Janus". Any idea on who made the movement? Pretty nice quality, in my opinion. Pics before, during and after service.

The dial was pretty dirty, and had some hairline cracks. Decided to use the polident trick, which worked well, but also lost the 24h decals in the process. Don't really mind, since those were probably aftermarket additions anyway.

Still could use some work on the balance poising and timing, but I really needed to get it off the bench.


----------



## rikala

Liizio said:


> Another one I recently picked up, because the movement looked kinda interesting. Branded "Levrette", case also marked "Janus". Any idea on who made the movement? Pretty nice quality, in my opinion. Pics before, during and after service.
> 
> The dial was pretty dirty, and had some hairline cracks. Decided to use the polident trick, which worked well, but also lost the 24h decals in the process. Don't really mind, since those were probably aftermarket additions anyway.
> 
> Still could use some work on the balance poising and timing, but I really needed to get it off the bench.
> 
> View attachment 15748571
> View attachment 15748573
> View attachment 15748574
> View attachment 15748575
> View attachment 15748576
> View attachment 15748577
> View attachment 15748578
> View attachment 15748579
> View attachment 15748580
> View attachment 15748581
> View attachment 15748582
> View attachment 15748583


Nice work! Looks at lot more cleaner now! I guess it runs better now 😃


----------



## Liizio

rikala said:


> Nice work! Looks at lot more cleaner now! I guess it runs better now


Definitely! Very well considering the mainspring was broken, and I had to replace it with a lot weaker one. Amplitude is still around 250 degrees, so I'm pretty happy.

Opened up the Omega I posted here earlier. What the heck happened here?!


----------



## rikala

Liizio said:


> Definitely! Very well considering the mainspring was broken, and I had to replace it with a lot weaker one. Amplitude is still around 250 degrees, so I'm pretty happy.
> 
> Opened up the Omega I posted here earlier. What the heck happened here?!
> 
> View attachment 15749746


Not bad! Hehe, a lot of weights!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice "Levrette"! The movement looks somewhat Glashütte to me but since the company is Swiss, it is unlikely to be from there. I think that IWC made movements in approximately that style (full 3/4 plate rather than with bridges) but if it's not by them, _je ne sais_.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## laikrodukas

Elgin B.W. Raymond railroad from 1867 with hand painted dial


----------



## Giotime

The American Star. Illinois PW. 4oz Sterling Swingout Case. Total production of this model in 21 jewels about 2000.


----------



## Giotime

Not bad for a $10. thrift find. Never heard of an Imperial pocket watch . But it has an adjusted 23 jewel Buren movement and still working. In searching I did find several Imperial examples but the majority had lower quality movements.


----------



## rikala

rikala said:


> This is a Hampten Watch co pocket watch. Model 4, 15 jewels, size 16s from around 1912. It currently does not run. It's missing a piece.
> View attachment 15702037
> 
> View attachment 15702040
> 
> 
> Under the main spring, one piece is missing (I guess it's called the click). If someone has a spare part, please let me know.
> View attachment 15702041
> 
> 
> View attachment 15702047


I orderered the missing click some time ago and it arrived yesterday. It didn't fit completely so I had to adjust it a bit. The watch movement is cleaned and oiled and is now running again 😀.


----------



## Liizio

Gave the Elgin 'Father Time' 374 I recently bought a quick bath. Some wear, but she's running nicely now.


----------



## Liizio

Another one done. I have a huge pile of wristwatches in need of TLC I could actually use when serviced, but for some reason I once again picked a pocket watch to clean. This time the Zenith Prima I bought at a boot sale some weeks back.



























I like the movement very much. Simple, yet elegant and well made.









(Of course there is a hair on the crystal I didn't notice when taking photos )









Engraved "3.8 -62, from children". Funny how the "Prima" is supposed to be a high-end model, and yet they couldn't bother making the dust cover out of silver like the rest of the case. It's just marked "metal".









I like how the case has survived so well for sixty years, no unnecessary dings and gold plating on the outside rim is all there.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

My oh my - what a beautiful watch! How accurately does it run now - particularly with respect to the variations in daily rate?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Liizio

Hartmut Richter said:


> My oh my - what a beautiful watch! How accurately does it run now - particularly with respect to the variations in daily rate?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks! Runs okay, amplitude of around 300° DU and beat error of 1.1ms. Rate is near zero in other positions, but around +10 pendant up and -15 pendant down, so could be improved with some poising.


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## Earthbound

DaleEArnold said:


>


Wow. Quite unique. Can you tell us a little about it.


----------



## Liizio

Done with another Zenith, this time a 16j Billodes I bought some time ago. Not the best example, roller table was attached with shellac, and whole balance assembly was pretty badly messed with. There was around 350s/day differences in rate between sideways positions, managed to squeeze that down to around 40/s by adding timing washers. To get it better would have required removing weight from opposite side of the balance, and I don't have the tools to do that in a neat manner, so it will do as-is for now.

Someone had really gone to town with the click's mounting position as well, no idea why.


----------



## Charon

1870-1871 15 jewel W.W.Co Waltham model 1857


----------



## pmwas

IWC for British market...










A simple, plain, silver watch...



















IWC movement...










Stauffer markings.
Just lovely


----------



## MrWibbs

And the choo choo train on the back. 








Under the bonnet;








1920's Serbian railway issue if I recall correctly. Fantastic timekeeper.


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## miquel99

An old Omega for canadian market.









Canadian Market Omega Pocket Watch


Me gustaría enseñaros un reloj un poco diferente a lo que hemos visto habitualmente en la serie sobre relojes ferroviarios de bolsillo americanos. Digo diferente, no por su calidad o por sus…




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## DukeLarue

Illinois purchased from Germany but was brought over from America, not by the company but some individual...


----------



## ronenash

I have two solid gold pocket watches. One was passed along to me by my father and belonged to my great great grandfather. It has been pathing through family generations for over a 100 years. The second belonged to my granfather from my mother side of the family. A less fancy piece for sure but both carry great sentimental value and will not be in my collection until I pass them on to my eldest son.
I have had them both serviced and brought to good working condition. The one from my father was all original, the other one needed a new set of hands and crystal.


----------



## miquel99

A free sprung lever with helical hairspring by George Morton, circa 1860.



























George Morton Chronometer Nº 1707 Pocket Watch


Hoy vemos el George Morton Chronometer Nº 1707 Pocket Watch. Es un buen ejemplo de la necesidad de la relojería británica de crear productos más eficientes y robustos en la segunda mitad del s. XIX…




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## miquel99

A Hampden Special Railway








Hampden Special Railway 23 Jewels


Como ya sabéis, en cada presentación intento introducir algo relativo a la historia y desarrollo del ferrocarril en EEUU paralelamente al florecimiento de su industria relojera. Esta última…




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## thoth

Agassiz & Co before they became Longines. Ca 1850.


----------



## thoth

International Watch Company....... leaving this one here to see what happens lol


----------



## Greatbaybeach

This Ulysse Nardin pocket watch was given to me by my dad about 20 years ago. He liked to collect all kinds of antiques. Not much information was given on this watch. Anyone knows where I can find more information? There seems to be a serial number: 318166. Given the name and dates inscribed on the watch, I’d assume this might have been made around 1919-20?


----------



## miquel99

thoth said:


> Agassiz & Co before they became Longines. Ca 1850.
> 
> View attachment 16514943
> 
> 
> View attachment 16514947
> 
> 
> View attachment 16514949
> 
> 
> View attachment 16514950
> 
> 
> View attachment 16514953


Its the first time that I saw an Agassiz for chinese market !


----------



## miquel99

An AP walsh for Sam Hammond, NY. 



























A.P. Walsh Nº 1793


En la última entrada dedicada a los relojes ferroviarios, pudimos observar un buen ejemplo de un reloj de alto grado europeo (suizo) destinado al mercado canadiense y norteamericano.




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## miquel99

A liverpool windows by Richard Horby circa 1848 USA market



























Richard Hornby Pocket Watch


admin Si bien la mayoría de los trabajos que hemos presentado en nuestra categoría dedicada al fascinante mundo de los relojes de bolsillo han versado sobre la producción estadounidense de relojes…




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## thoth

miquel99 said:


> Its the first time that I saw an Agassiz for chinese market !


 But was it for the Chinese market? It has no Chinese markings. Has a cylinder instead of a duplex escapement . The name on the back is very European. I think Agassiz was buying movements from the ebauche makers and gave some of these a try. I am reaching out to Longines just in case they may have any early info. There heritage department is great.


----------



## thoth

Could not resist the case on this Longines.


----------



## miquel99

thoth said:


> But was it for the Chinese market? It has no Chinese markings. Has a cylinder instead of a duplex escapement . The name on the back is very European. I think Agassiz was buying movements from the ebauche makers and gave some of these a try. I am reaching out to Longines just in case they may have any early info. There heritage department is great.


I dont know but have the same style. Here my Agassiz


----------



## thoth

I need to find a better case for this Agassiz. The case does well to protect it but is more of an American 18s RR type case. A nice hunter would do much better. It is either 20j or 21j. Have not had the dial off to check.


----------



## miquel99

For this weekend, an early lever escapement (single table roller) with a Pennington screw balance. John Cross 183. A very "modern" watch at his age!


----------



## Erik_H

Something more mundane, Birmingham sterling silver hallmarks dating it to 1889. W.E markings in the caseback indicates William Ehrhardt, Barr Street West Hockley, Birmingham.


----------



## Pepesdad

Have a 1940's Hamilton GCT 4992B, 22 jewel, with a 24 hr. dial...watch was used by my father in WW2...been sitting in the issue box since then...ran it for 51 hrs without a hitch...keeps god time.


----------



## Charon

1928 Illinois Bunn Special Type III 60hr
It looks as though the case was modified for wearing on the wrist but the elderly gentleman that I bought it from certainly didn’t do it. Previous to him it was owned by the original owners daughter that was older yet , pretty unlikely she wore it on her wrist…


----------



## Charon

1902ish Ls Brandt & Frere S.A. CCCR


----------



## Tick Talk

Greatbaybeach said:


> This Ulysse Nardin pocket watch was given to me by my dad about 20 years ago. He liked to collect all kinds of antiques. Not much information was given on this watch. Anyone knows where I can find more information? There seems to be a serial number: 318166. Given the name and dates inscribed on the watch, I’d assume this might have been made around 1919-20?
> 
> View attachment 16516914
> View attachment 16516915
> 
> View attachment 16516919
> View attachment 16516921


A movement photo would help as well  Is there a Dutch connection in the family?


----------



## Tick Talk

My latest significant acquisition; an unusual chronograph version of Vacheron & Constantin's Chronometre Royal from 1910.


----------



## journeyforce

1906 Milton Kohler 


















1929 Sheppo pocket watch (Sheppo was the house brand for Sheppard and Sons of Adelaide Aus)


----------



## Tick Talk

journeyforce said:


> 1906 Milton Kohler
> View attachment 16621396


Touchon FWIW


----------



## Charon

I
1928ish Longines 19.41


----------



## Timewatcher40

American watch Co. Waltham. Ca 1860.


----------



## Charon

1835 M. Worcester
Wednesbury


----------



## The Collector63

View attachment 16842486


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## The Collector63

Hampden


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Timewatcher40

I like the extra thick crystal on the Elgin and the Indian head Nichol. The 16s bunn is very cool too.


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Timewatcher40

All very nice American made pocket watches.


----------



## rdefabri

My 1915 Elgin Model 5, with Keystone Watch Case:


----------



## Timewatcher40

Bunn. 16s display case. Faceted crystal on both sides.


----------



## time_lizard

My Longines Gunmetal Chronograph from 1910 with my new acqusition: Orient Triton Neptune.
Two very different beauties in themselves.


----------

